# Perfume men love best... in your experience!



## IntlSet

Boys seem to go crazy for Burberry Brit, in my experience.

Hanae Mori Butterfly is my favorite but I don't get that many responses for it from guys. 

What about you?


----------



## Luna

IntlSet said:
			
		

> Boys seem to go crazy for Burberry Brit, in my experience.
> 
> Hanae Mori Butterfly is my favorite but I don't get that many responses for it from guys.
> 
> What about you?


 
OMG!  I totally love HM Butterfly. .. my favorite perfume by far.  My boyfriend loves it.   But then again.. he also likes Gap Heaven and Ralph by RL


----------



## Bagasms

These are the ones that keep my hubby begging for more 

*Hanae Mori*
*Lolita Lempicka*
*Fantasy*
*Incanto Dream*

He can't keep his hands off me when I wear either of these, and he knows them all by smell, it's insane!


----------



## fendifemale

Everything I wear! )
LIZ by Claiborne (my ex was complimenting on this the other day!)
Gucci Rush
Oscar de la Renta Intrusion
VS Dream Angels Halo
VS Dream Angels Divine
VS Garden Endless Love
Bath and Body Vanilla Sugar
Prescriptives Flirt (discontinued)
Micheal Kors Michael
Marc Jacobs
Lanvin Oxygene
Ellen Tracy Imagine
Mary Kay Journey


----------



## cakelover

My bf loves Hugo Boss Woman on me. Maybe he's into a power woman sort of feeling?  (although i'm far from one!)


----------



## littlepanda

I've always gotten compliments when I wear J'adore Dior (the eau de parfum, non-summer version)  I think it smells so good.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I've noticed that I always complimented on my perfume when i'm wearing Ralph Lauren's Cool or Gucci Envy


----------



## BoyAboutTown

my ex-gf wore Calvin Klein Eternity Moment.. drove me crazy!


----------



## BagLuver

Men go crazy when I wear Warm Vanilla Sugar lotion from Bath & Body Works!


----------



## jlhinbrisvegas

Romance by Ralph Lauren used to get a very good response for me - I worked in a lounge and men would often ask me what I was wearing and comment on how nice it smelled.


----------



## StupidGermans!

Hm, I don't know how helpful this will be but... for us guys, anything that smells flowery and sweet on a girl will drive us NUTS!  Just nothing too strong and overwelming and you should be good.


----------



## aarti

StupidGermans! said:
			
		

> Hm, I don't know how helpful this will be but... for us guys, anything that smells flowery and sweet on a girl will drive us NUTS! Just nothing too strong and overwhelming and you should be good.


 lol thats good to know. i dont know how to choose a perfume. i think it also has to do with some nationalities, like a specific flower or undertone that works with your natural scent? or am i just pulling this out of my arse here lol?


----------



## aarti

fendifemale said:
			
		

> Everything I wear! )
> LIZ by Claiborne (my ex was complimenting on this the other day!)
> Gucci Rush
> Oscar de la Renta Intrusion
> VS Dream Angels Halo
> VS Dream Angels Divine
> VS Garden Endless Love
> Bath and Body Vanilla Sugar
> Prescriptives Flirt (discontinued)
> Micheal Kors Michael
> Marc Jacobs
> Lanvin Oxygene
> Ellen Tracy Imagine
> Mary Kay Journey


 sounds like the men love you for you, and that your scent is jsut a perk!!


----------



## fendifemale

BagLuver said:
			
		

> Men go crazy when I wear Warm Vanilla Sugar lotion from Bath & Body Works!


I posted that one too! It's true.


----------



## fendifemale

aarti said:
			
		

> sounds like the men love you for you, and that your scent is jsut a perk!!


----------



## frenchiefan

I've gotten endless compliments from men when I wear *Laura Mercier L'Heure Magique*...2 have even bought their wives that scent after asking me what it was!

Hello, my name is frenchiefan and I am a perfumaholic. I have WAY too many fragrances (which is why I'm trying to change my obsession to handbags - they're more expensive so I'm thinking I won't be as frequently tempted! ). Others that have gotten me a good response from men are:

Anne Pliska
Samsara
Eau Des Merveilles (this one surprises me!)
5th Avenue
Allure

I've gotten the thumbs down for:

Tova Signature
Dolce Vita
Pleasures


----------



## The Juiciest

Hmmm, my boyf thinks that Gucci Rush and Dior Addict are pretty sexy...


----------



## south-of-france

Dazzling Silver has gotten rave reviews


----------



## Chukita

I always get compliments when I wear a perfume called Sexual.


----------



## chicky

_Anything_ with just a hint of *musk*...:shame:  

I've read that musk is a very close imitation of our natural female pheromones that men can smell on us.


----------



## DlkinVegas

Body by Victoria Eau de Parfum. Also, my husband always compliments me on my "perfume" which is my deodorant Secret Platinum Velvet Powder.


----------



## MinnieFrost

From a guys perspective, I love it when my girlfriend wears Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf.  I love the sensual and flowery smell of it.


----------



## Sanguar

I second the Burberry Brit.  I've had guys stop me (when I'm with my FH even!) and ask me what it is.  I have the red that has great vanilla undertones (so apparently anything vanilla is in)!


----------



## amanda

my friend Patrick complimented me two different times on my Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey today!


----------



## Sunnydqt

212 on ICE by Carolina Herrera. It was a limited edition and I can't find it anymore


----------



## BagLuver

Sanguar said:
			
		

> I second the Burberry Brit. I've had guys stop me (when I'm with my FH even!) and ask me what it is. I have the red that has great vanilla undertones (so apparently anything vanilla is in)!


 
Yeah, guys are big on vanilla!


----------



## wild musings

Gucci-Envy Me
Wherever I go, it attracts _everyone_...like moths to a flame!


----------



## dia

I always get compliments when I wear _Presence d'une femme_ by Montblanc .


----------



## Pupsterpurse

Ginestat Botrytis in the Fall and Winter/L'Artisan Drole de Rose and Philosophy Falling in Love in the Spring and Summer.


----------



## Zzuliyta

frenchiefan said:
			
		

> Hello, my name is frenchiefan and I am a perfumaholic. I have WAY too many fragrances (which is why I'm trying to change my obsession to handbags - they're more expensive



thanks for all your info, i think that's very helpful...

however, i have gotta warn you, handbags may very well be even MORE addictive than perfume... i just want to warn you in advance... 
you may end up spending more on handbags than you ever will in perfumes... lol


----------



## beauxgoris

About the vanilla thing. I've heard that it's the #1 scent that men like. Supposedly it reminds them of home or baking or something. Funny huh?


----------



## alice

my boy likes all the escada summer fragrances.. i have four of them. whenever a new one comes out, he sniffs it and says, "damn! how do they do it? they make everything smell good!" haha


----------



## Chaneller

Most of my male friends seem to love Organza Indecence by Givenchy, and Roma by Laura Biagiotti on their girlfriends or wives.

My fianc&#233; loves La Maison Vanille perfumes on me.


----------



## frenchiefan

Zzuliyta said:
			
		

> thanks for all your info, i think that's very helpful...
> 
> however, i have gotta warn you, handbags may very well be even MORE addictive than perfume... i just want to warn you in advance...
> you may end up spending more on handbags than you ever will in perfumes... lol



Tee hee..gotta admit, already realized that. :shame:


----------



## chandi

I love wearing Coco Mademoiselle and YSL Paris, which i think explains my lousy luck dating.

Okay, I'm off to raid Waitrose's vanilla essence section NOW! 

Oh and Frenchiefan? Swapping perfume for handbags is a bit like swapping the occasional chardonnay for crack, on the basis "it's stronger and I won't need so much"! 

But who am I to comment, when I'm hooked myself...  (erm on _handbags_ not nasty ugly street drugs, I need to add!)

Cx


----------



## pinkandgreen

beauxgoris said:
			
		

> About the vanilla thing. I've heard that it's the #1 scent that men like. Supposedly it reminds them of home or baking or something. Funny huh?


 
I completely agree with this! I was talking w/  my best friend (who's a guy) about guys and girls and smells. I was telling him how I think that a great smelling average looking guy is more attracting to me than a good looking guy minus cologne. 

He said that guys don't really notice perfume but if it smells like food then they love it. go figure.

I have gotten a lot of compliments from guys on bcbg metro and chanel chance.


----------



## yellow_gummybear

My bf smelled this chick's perfume in a co-ed bathroom in HK and really liked it so he got it for me - it's called Maybe Baby. I didn't really think it was anything extraordinary, but a lot of guys have actually complimented me on it. Weird


----------



## Chanel4me83

Romance - Ralph lauren


----------



## crochetbella

Falling in Love by Philosophy gets a lot of compliments.


----------



## Vuittonhammie

Anything fruity or bakery-smelling (like food). : )
Like: Fantasy, Rockin Rio, Jessica Simpson Taste, Victoria's Secret Vanilla


----------



## Lyanna

Surprisingly, Victoria Secret's _Love Spell_ (the purple one) gets a lot of attention!  My husband notices right away if I don't wear it, and I have had men at work (and in malls... wierd) stop me and ask if I was wearing Love Spell.  I didn't realize how many people knew its scent!


----------



## fendifemale

Lyanna said:
			
		

> Surprisingly, Victoria Secret's _Love Spell_ (the purple one) gets a lot of attention! My husband notices right away if I don't wear it, and I have had men at work (and in malls... wierd) stop me and ask if I was wearing Love Spell. I didn't realize how many people knew its scent!


It's a very sharp citrus scent. My ex used to call it orange juice. I don't think he liked it but who cares. I did. When it comes to VS Garden I LOVE "Endless Love"!!!!


----------



## ilzabet

i always get complimented most when my fragrance contains vanilla and a little bit of fruit (ie bbw raspberry vanilla or burberry london)


----------



## purzez4jenn

wow i'm surprised nobody has written about dolce and gabbana light blue! i love it... it was the whole reason that attracted my bf to me... the first thing he said was "what purfume are u wearing it smells so good?" and we've been dating for a year and 5 months therefore... so far so good!


----------



## Zzuliyta

hmm, would you wear a scent you dont particularly like but your SO or DH loves??


----------



## fendifemale

ilzabet said:
			
		

> i always get complimented most when my fragrance contains vanilla and a little bit of fruit (ie bbw raspberry vanilla or burberry london)


In that case you should try "Amor Amor" by Cacherel.


----------



## purzez4jenn

mmm prob not because it'll linger around me ALL day... id prob get sick of it literrrally


----------



## edsbgrl

Victoria's Secret Heavenly has been a success with me.


----------



## orinoco

Armani Code! it's a great night scent.. and to date.. i've never met any guy who hasn't commented on how good i smell


----------



## BrodiesLVMama

Le Artisan Premier Figuier...the only perfume I have ever worn and will ever wear...and men can wear it too!


----------



## MandM

I just bought my first bottle of BURBERRY BRIT today and it is Heavenly 

I see why so many of you recommended it.  I may go for Burberry London next.  What great scents.

I'm still a fan of samsara by geurlain as well, and Ysatis by Givinchy gets me A LOT of compliments.  Hyponitc poison was suggested to my be friends as a "guy magnet" but I'm not sure yet.  I enjoy the smell, but haven't really gotten comments by guys.


----------



## MandM

Zzuliyta said:
			
		

> hmm, would you wear a scent you dont particularly like but your SO or DH loves??



Not if I HATED it...but if I was just indifferent, then sure, every once in while.

What about the reverse -- would you wear a scent that you loved but your SO did not???


----------



## bagnshoofetish

guys always compliment me when I wear Bulgari.


----------



## TheImportersWife

My husband seems to have a thing for _Claiborne for Women_ by *Liz Claiborne* (I think it's old high school memories.  )

Otherwise he seems to like the *Escada* fragrances: _Island Kiss_, _Pacific Paradise_ and _Rockin' Rio_.


----------



## Nola

I´ve gotten a great response from guys and girls alike from Miss Dior Chèrie.


----------



## ilovelouboutins

From my experience, anything vanilla and fruity (but I don't care to smell fruity). Warm Vanilla Sugar from Bath & Body Works. You know, I havent worn this for a while. Thanks girls for reminding me...


----------



## islandgyrl927

I always get compliments from girls with my perfume, but never really from random guys. That might be because random guys are a little hestitant to compliment girls on perfume they don't know out of respect? (If I was a guy, I would be hestitant too) Anyway, my guy friends really like Victoria's secret endless love and Pear glace, and my boyfriend loves Moschino I love love, Paris Hilton, D&G light blue, and Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche on me.  Girls tend to like those perfumes too.  what about you?


----------



## missmustard

I've gotten quite some compliments from guys on my So Pink scent from Gap. The one that seems to get me the most compliments is Diorissimo, but always from older men (as in almost senior citizens lol). Wonder if I smell like an old lady?


----------



## colleen03

The perfumes that I've worn that get the most compliments from guys are the foody scented ones.  Mostly vanilla.... Vanilla from L'occitane or the Body shop or Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille or Vanille D'Abricot.  I love D&G Light Blue too!

I think that most men notice the sweeter scents.


----------



## jellybebe

I heard that Maxim polled a bunch of men and they chose BeneFit's Maybe Baby as their fave scent. I have it and one day I wore it to work and my coordinator said he liked it! Ha ha.


----------



## sailornep5

I never got as many compliments from guys as when I used to wear Elizabeth Arden's Sunflowers when I was young.  You would think I'd go off and wear it now since it only costs something like $9 in drugstores!


----------



## cherry pie

the alexander mcqueen one in the purple bottle, cant remember its name. and boudoir by vivienne westwood always get me compliments(my SO hates it).


----------



## br00kelynx

Paris Hilton. I'm almost convinced all guys love it. Nothing else ever gets compliments.


----------



## lordguinny

colleen03 said:


> The perfumes that I've worn that get the most compliments from guys are the foody scented ones.  Mostly vanilla.... Vanilla from L'occitane or the Body shop or Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille or Vanille D'Abricot.  I love D&G Light Blue too!
> 
> I think that most men notice the sweeter scents.



I second this.  Anything with a vanilla base scent always makes the boys comment.  Anna Sui, Terry M.'s Angel, etc.  I wonder if it's some Freudian memory they have of their mom baking cookies when they are younger?


----------



## mojo riley

I haven't really worn perfume for ages since my life  for the past three years has been all about work and school, and I don't wear perfume in those situations in case people are allergic or sensitive to fragrance.  

BUT when I did wear perfume I used to get tons of compliments from men when I wore Lanvin's Oxygene, Chloe Narcisse and Vanilla Musk (the cheap-o drugstore brand) They are quite different and I could never figure out what the similarity between the three was.  They were literally the ONLY perfumes that men seemed to notice, and I wore quite a few different ones.  The Oxygene in particular was quite potent.  My male co-workers would come over and sniff me every so often and day "ahhhh..."


----------



## gucci fan

Fleur de Rocaille is my husband's favorite perfume.  I've worn it for a while, so I can't even smell it on me anymore.


----------



## RinSohma

Vanilla Fields.


----------



## mooks

I'm with the vanilla gals.....I wear vanille coco by Comptoir Sud Pacifique and I've never had so many compliments. One man told me I smelt good enough to eat!! :shame: My hairdresser always sniffs me when I see him because he loves the smell of it


----------



## jube0506

I usually get compliments when I wear D&G Light Blue, Bvlgari White Tea, Anna Sui Magic Romance, Lancome Miracle and Miracle So Magic! and Escada Magnetism.


----------



## Jeanjeanvaljean

My husband really likes more powdery scents, like Iris Poudre by Frederic Malle.  Other guys seem to like Angel and the like on me though.


----------



## PurseManiac

I've noticed that lots of men like the Vanilla scented perfumes/scents.


----------



## alexis77

I have been wearing Donna Karen Cashmere Mist for a few years and always get compliments on it. Before my wedding, I began wearing Amazing Grace and my husband asked me to wear Cashmere MIst for the wedding day. It is a soft warm, vanilla-like smell.


----------



## lothlorien14

hugo deep red..always!


----------



## devinesgirl2004

I have always gotten compliments on "Heavenly" by Victoria Secret. One guy kept burying his face in my hair near my neck and inhaling.....said he couldn't get enough of it


----------



## fendifemale

Anything Victoria's Secret (seems like automatic guy magnet. esp after you tell them where it came from.)

Gucci Rush
Michael Kors
Alfred Sung Shi
Bulgari Absolute


----------



## fendifemale

mojo riley said:


> I haven't really worn perfume for ages since my life for the past three years has been all about work and school, and I don't wear perfume in those situations in case people are allergic or sensitive to fragrance.
> 
> BUT when I did wear perfume I used to get tons of compliments from men when I wore Lanvin's Oxygene, Chloe Narcisse and Vanilla Musk (the cheap-o drugstore brand) They are quite different and I could never figure out what the similarity between the three was. They were literally the ONLY perfumes that men seemed to notice, and I wore quite a few different ones. The Oxygene in particular was quite potent. My male co-workers would come over and sniff me every so often and day "ahhhh..."


I too have a little drop of Oxygene left, but I've dropped off on wearing it since it reminds me of my ex (he loved it). I guess bcuzz it's so powdery.


----------



## pinkie_doll

lordguinny said:


> I second this. Anything with a vanilla base scent always makes the boys comment. Anna Sui, Terry M.'s Angel, etc. I wonder if it's some Freudian memory they have of their mom baking cookies when they are younger?


 
oh i totally agree too, anything vanilla would do  but i always wear scented lotions on top of perfumes (vanilla based) so i'd say its a mixed scent.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I am the only chick in the office and they all love when I wear Chanel number 5...go figure.


----------



## miknlee

I finally made my husband go by himself and pick out the perfume he liked with no imput from me.  He picked out Pink Sugar and from Victoria Secret Love spell.  They both smell like candy.  The next day I walked through the warehouse at work and several men stoped me to ask me what I was wearing.  Even my quiet father in law told me I smelled good.


----------



## HubbaWubba

There is a perfume called "Miss Me" that always gets me compliments from guys. Also Agent Provacature.


----------



## babydol

I agree with the vanilla scents as well. My fiancee also loves this strawberry scented one I have and Tommy Girl


----------



## babydol

miknlee said:


> I finally made my husband go by himself and pick out the perfume he liked with no imput from me. He picked out Pink Sugar and from Victoria Secret Love spell. They both smell like candy. The next day I walked through the warehouse at work and several men stoped me to ask me what I was wearing. Even my quiet father in law told me I smelled good.


 
Love Spell does smell good...I used to have some but i used it so often it quickly ran out lol.


----------



## xhollieax

I get compliments on Miss Dior Cherie, Gucci Rush and Jean-Paul Gaultier Classique, Classique more so!


----------



## yui

Marc Jacobs and Libertine by Vivienne Westwood have both gotten compliments from random guys I don't know.


----------



## cginny

When I do wear fragrance I always get compliments when I wear Nectarine Blossom & Honey by Jo Malone.


----------



## atlbaggirl

I receive tons of compliments when I wear YSL Baby Doll, Dior Cherie, and Chanel Chance


----------



## rin

Gucci Envy. It's a very womanly scent, I've heard.


----------



## NoSnowHere

colleen03 said:


> The perfumes that I've worn that get the most compliments from guys are the foody scented ones. Mostly vanilla.... Vanilla from L'occitane or the Body shop or Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille or Vanille D'Abricot. I love D&G Light Blue too!
> 
> I think that most men notice the sweeter scents.


 
Haha!  I love Light Blue as well but my hubby asked me if I was wearing too much deodorant!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

My co-worker is really cute and he almost jumped over the counter where I work at when I wore "Poison" by Dior.. he even guessed the right perfume, I couldnt believe it!


----------



## StaceyLS83

I get the most compliments, male and female, on VS Heavenly.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

regular old sandalwood oil. Go figure.


----------



## maxter

*Acqua di Parma Fico di Amalfi*
"Indulge in this sparkling, alluring fragrance that whisks you away to the Amalfi Coasta place of stunning natural beauty surrounded by ancient legend.
 Fresh, green note of fig.
 Lively citrus notes.
 Flowery base of jasmine."

When we were on vacation in Canada this past April I met a British guy who told me "You smell lovely!" in a wonderful British accent.  I nearly passed out.  Too bad I'm already married - I'd marry him in a second!

I get compliments all the time - it is a very unique scent and not too overpowering.


----------



## fendifemale

atlbaggirl said:


> I receive tons of compliments when I wear *YSL Baby Doll*, Dior Cherie, and Chanel Chance


I was waiting on someone to say this! I always wanted to own a bottle but never got around to getting one.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas!


----------



## rougenoirvamp

Pink by Victoria's Secret drives my guy friends crazy!  They even put on the lotion and went around saying they smelled "beautiful" haha (and they're straight)!


----------



## VS26

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle!!!!


----------



## straw227

i luv gucci envy!! (the pink one)
its sooo yummi........ahhhh..


----------



## D Girl

pink sugar by far!  they love it.


----------



## StyleMeFamous

Sensual Amber by Bath and Body Works


----------



## exotikittenx

Vanilla!    And Chocolovers by Aquolina- my boyfriend can't get enough of.  Also, Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## exotikittenx

Also Laurence Dumont's Vanilla Abricot is AMAZING and gets the MOST compliments of any perfume I've ever had and the price is great- about $23 at Sephora.


----------



## fendifemale

I used to get guy compliments when I wore VS Halo years ago.


----------



## perlefine

armani white
all the boys seem to like it


----------



## BQueenGirl

Paris hilton its crazy lol


----------



## cammy1

Dior Addict, has the men weak on their knees or me when I was working- literally


----------



## starfused

def. gucci envy me. the nicest smelling perfume ever.


----------



## gillianna

I now wear Chanel Cristalle and it is my favorite perfume.  I used to wear Havco by Mary Quant--it is a perfume that first came out in the 70's.  It was so strange but I could not go out without guys stopping me and telling me I smelled good.  I have had guys follow me at clubs asking about my perfume.  It was my signature scent for awhile along with Chanel but now that I am older I only use Chanel.  I think you can still buy the perfume on Ebay and probably there are places in the UK that still sells it.


----------



## LouisLady

BQueenGirl said:


> Paris hilton its crazy lol




lol! how ironic!!! hehehe


----------



## Farah

Viktor & Rolf and Vera Wang scores most of the points.
Gucci Envy me, Eternity and Chanel Chance (green one)get the most attention of my ladyfriends.
I once knew a boy who I had a cruch on ( I was 15) and He would always notice when I had Dune (dior) on. It really made my day!!


----------



## sammydoll

I get TONS of compliments on my perfume/the way i smell from both guys and girls.. I religiously use Pacific Paradise by Escada.. I have to buy it on eBay now, haha.. very fruity and compliments my natural scent very well.


----------



## LouisLady

...I marked down a few of the scents mentioned in thi thread...must go try! LOL


----------



## fendifemale

sammydoll said:


> I get TONS of compliments on my perfume/the way i smell from both guys and girls.. I religiously use Pacific Paradise by Escada.. I have to buy it on eBay now, haha.. very fruity and compliments my natural scent very well.


Ebay? They still sale it @ Kohls and mega centers like Wamart/Target.


----------



## Babestaaa

Curve - Crush its a purple bottle. it drives guys a lil nuts? i dont get it tho nor do i smell it when its on me lol

also this old school looking bottle its form Victoria's secret, Mood Sweet Cravings --my bf says it smells busty lol like sexy

dior addict #2 smells DELISCIOUS too!


----------



## VenetiaWanter

Lacoste Touch of Pink and Vera Wang (friend says its like sex on legs) lol


----------



## ayla

Escada's summer lines.. so like Pacific Paradise and Summer Heat, they're very sweet, kind of like boys.. sometimes ! Hahaha


----------



## Agent Kitty

Escada Island Kiss (discontinued, but you can get it from fragrancenet.com)I have never been stopped by so many men and women in my life as when I wear this perfume!


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Incanto Charms


----------



## DzzyButterfly

I recently bought Philosophy Pure Grace and my hubby went crazy over it. I normally wear Philosophy Amazing Grace-- which he likes too.
 But, when I put on the Pure Grace--- he said, "See, you don't need perfume... you smell good without it."  When I told him I did have perfume on-- he was shocked. 

I get a lot of compliments on any of Philosophy's stuff...men, women, children...


----------



## k. bell

burberry brit


----------



## Cherrasaki

I always get compliments and get asked what I'm wearing when I use Light Blue by Dolce and Gabbana.. it is one of my faves!


----------



## MAGs

I get the most compliment when I wear Chanel Chance. It smells even better over time. I have no clue why


----------



## TxGlam

I get many compliments when i wear any of my escada perfume..currently Sunset Heat, the men's version smells awesome too!


----------



## superstar

Paris Hilton


----------



## RACH.RACH

Dior J'adore, always always gets compliments from guys.


----------



## LouisLady

Thanks u guys for all of the suggestions!!!

I was reading through this thread the other day & went on ebay and bought a sample of D&G Light Blue since it was mentioned a lot on here..

Just got it yesterday and love it.

Now I will go buy it!!!


----------



## stacmck

VS Love Spell.

I guess it's aptly named!


----------



## beastofthefields

There's a perfume by Tiffany & Co that costs a bomb, but that I always get complimented on.

MAC do little perfume bottles in different colours and I have the Torquise colour and i've had about 10-20 compliments since I started wearing it.

GUCCI Envy - original one - Guys love love love love love it.

Issey Mayake (prob. spelt wrong) their first women's perfume, don't know what it's called but my ex loved it.

Clinique Happy - ex loved that too.

DKNY Woman - so many people love that on me.


----------



## purly

It's not a perfume, but I use it like one and my boyfriend loves it.

Bath and body works aromatherapy sandalwood and rose massage oil. But I don't think they sell it anymore


----------



## jadejett

My Queen by Alexander McQueen and Princess by Vera Wang.


----------



## Snow White

victoria secret very sexy..mucho compliments on that on! also, chanel chance


----------



## amanda

all the guys at my work love Jo Malone's Nectarine Blossom and Honey.  there are a few that come around specifically to smell me.


----------



## piperlu

VS26 said:


> Chanel Coco Mademoiselle!!!!


 
^^Me too.  I love this stuff.


----------



## Chaneller

I have read that most men like vanilla fragrances because the smell reminds them of their mother's breast milk. 


Nowadays I get most compliments on Amazing Grace by Philosophy.


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

I wear Ralph Lauren Blue and get the most compliments from women because I'm not around a lot of guys I dont already know. Everyone smelling me for the first time always always says something tho. I've been wearing it since 2004. Before that the only perfume I could really wear was CKone- which is unisex, so definitely not feminine. lol
I LOVE Blue because I cant smell it. I am very sensitive to perfumes on myself and most cause me to have headaches depending on their base scents. 

To find one I cant smell at all- but everyone else can- rocks to me!
Guys with girlfriends usually ask what it is and say they plan to get it for their SO. My mom also had to run out and buy some. She also gets perfume headaches so it's been a trusty scent for her and I both.

I also like some of the Escada lotions but the perfume form is too strong for me. Pacific Paradise and Rockin Rio are two I love.


----------



## ~MsBurberry~

I get the most compliments from Bijan and if you believe it or not, Mary Kay's Angelfire perfume.  I love her Angelfire.  I can wear all year round.


----------



## Think2Day

my new island Michael Kors Hawaii perfume.


----------



## beastofthefields

*CAN YOU TELL ME WHICH PARIS HILTON PERFUME IT IS THAT THE GUYS LIKE???*

*Coz she has three out I think.  Is is Heiress/Just Me / - or the other one she has out?*

*Please can you let me know as I want to buy it!*

*Thanks for your help guys!!!!  *


----------



## rethreads

my coach perfume always gets compliments and whenever I put it on my man won't leave me alone LOL


----------



## rethreads

beastofthefields said:


> *CAN YOU TELL ME WHICH PARIS HILTON PERFUME IT IS THAT THE GUYS LIKE???*
> 
> *Coz she has three out I think.  Is is Heiress/Just Me / - or the other one she has out?*
> 
> *Please can you let me know as I want to buy it!*
> 
> *Thanks for your help guys!!!!  *


Heiress and Just Me are both HOT and have garnered many compliments when I have worn them both. Not sure about the other one, never tried it. I would try Just Me first. It is so yummy!


----------



## beastofthefields

rethreads said:


> Heiress and Just Me are both HOT and have garnered many compliments when I have worn them both. Not sure about the other one, never tried it. I would try Just Me first. It is so yummy!


 

*Oh rethreads, thank you  thank you thank you !!!!!!  That's really helped me a lot  .  I'm meeting an old boyfriend on sat and I still kind of like him - would like him to think 'oooh, she smells hot!'  So thanks!  I am ever endebted to you now!!!!!!*


----------



## jennylovexo

RACH.RACH said:


> Dior J'adore, always always gets compliments from guys.


 
I agree!!  For some reason J'Adore makes the men and the boys swoon!  I don't know what's in it but they all it.


----------



## aki_sato

I got a compliment for my *LE Clinique 'Happy in Bloom'* from my manager and Marc Jacobs 'Essence' from my BF


----------



## diordramaqueen

I seem to get the most compliments from my pink sugar by aquolina (that I get from Nordstroms), D&G light blue, and miss dior cherie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Japanese Cherry Blossom* perfume by Bath and Body works. My hubby loves it.


----------



## VeeDubGirl

My boyfriend likes my Donna Karen Be Delicious, and Burberry Brit.


----------



## miamialli

I dunno but, I used to wear Gucci rush and NEVER got complements from men, but always got complements from women. wierd.


----------



## dmitchell15

I get the most compliments from men when I wear pink sugar by Aqualina (my BF loves it), Victoria Secret's Very sexy, Dior's Hypnotic Poison, and Chanel Chance.


----------



## Umberlee

I'm surprised at the number of men who ask what fragrance I'm wearing so they can buy it for their girlfriend/wife.  Has happened many times when wearing Chanel Coco & Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## ashakes

I receive the most compliments from both guys and gals when I wear the following:

-Marc Jacobs
-Jo Malone French Lime Blossom
-CREED Jasmal (at $200 a bottle, this is used very sparingly LOL)
-Roberto Cavalli Serpentine (this is the one I use everyday lately and I always get asked what I'm wearing)


----------



## wordbox

stacmck said:


> VS Love Spell.
> 
> I guess it's aptly named!



Yup! My boyfriend always flips when I wear it.


----------



## niseixtenshi

VS Love Spell & Dior J'adore


----------



## merde111

I wear Dior's Hypnotic Poison and ALWAYS get compliments from men about it--and of course, it has vanilla as one of its base notes! Once I was at a rock show and a bad boy/guitar player was all over me...he said (I kid you not), "you smell really, really good!  You smell even better than strippers!  Strippers!"

HA HA!  I guess that's a big compliment coming from a 'bad boy'!  Be sure to test the perfume out before buying, though--some people have told me that it smells like play-doh on their skin, rather than the exotic spicy goodness it's supposed to smell like!

...Right now, I am loving the mango-tinged Ralph Rocks (Ralph Lauren--the one in the orange bottle) for summer, but I haven't gotten any compliments on it--I just love the scent!


----------



## wild child

My BF always compliments me when I wear Incanto Dream


----------



## Asma_

Dolce and Gabbana - Light Blue.  Both guys and girls seem to love that one. I always get asked about it.


----------



## Aurelia

As corny as it sounds a lot of the Victoria's Secret Garden Collection gets me compliments from guys.  In fact I put on some Blossoming Romance tonight and when I saw my boyfriend he said "you smell so good"!


----------



## gee

Lancome Oui - used to wear this for years during hs. won't use it now (i think i got sick of the scent), but i used to get a lot of compliments on this one. 

YSL Babydoll is another one too.


----------



## ilzabet

i get the most compliments from both men and women when i wear l'instant by guerlain.....good thing it's the one i like best too.


----------



## webswife

Chanel Chance is the perfume that I get complimented on, with out fail- everytime!  

I love it too.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

merde111 said:


> I wear Dior's Hypnotic Poison and ALWAYS get compliments from men about it--and of course, it has vanilla as one of its base notes! Once I was at a rock show and a bad boy/guitar player was all over me...he said (I kid you not), "you smell really, really good! You smell even better than strippers! Strippers!"
> 
> HA HA! I guess that's a big compliment coming from a 'bad boy'! Be sure to test the perfume out before buying, though--some people have told me that it smells like play-doh on their skin, rather than the exotic spicy goodness it's supposed to smell like!
> 
> ...Right now, I am loving the mango-tinged Ralph Rocks (Ralph Lauren--the one in the orange bottle) for summer, but I haven't gotten any compliments on it--I just love the scent!


Just checked Neimans, etc and can't find Dior's Hypnotic Poison.  Where can this be purchased?


----------



## Juicy Girl

I think that guys like perfumes with a sweet, fresh and clean scent. I recommend the Juicy Couture fragrance and Jessica McClintock Number 3. The Juicy Couture fragrance is slightly sweeter smelling. But they're both great for summer! Guys are also really attracted to those perfumes with vanilla or pear scents. You can find those at Victoria's Secret. I especially like "Love Spell" and "Dream Angels Heavenly." I got a compliment wearing the Jessica McClintock one, but I get even more compliments with the Juicy Couture fragrance. I also enjoy the fresh, crisp scent of Ralph Lauren perfumes for summer. Especially "Romance". Someone also said earlier that they liked Dior's Hypnotic Poison, and I couldn't agree more! Chanel Coco Mademoiselle also rocks! But some that really make me sick are those extremely sweet perfumes like Britney Spear's Fantasy or those overpowering, old lady fragrances you get at those cheap drugstores!


----------



## Junkenpo

THe BF loves VS Love Spell, but everyone & their mothers wear it here... and I can't be around it for too long w/o going queasy in the tummy.

I like Michael by Michael Kors, though I think I'm ready for a new scent... will check out all the suggestions here! Thanks ladies!


----------



## soundjade

=)  i wear the same! ysl babydoll gets compliments 



gee said:


> Lancome Oui - used to wear this for years during hs. won't use it now (i think i got sick of the scent), but i used to get a lot of compliments on this one.
> 
> YSL Babydoll is another one too.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I have a friend who literally gets stalked by guys when she wears, of all things, Britney Spears' Fantasy.  They always approach her to tell her how good she smells. 

I find that guys tell me that I smell great when I wear just Palmer's Cocoa Butter lotion.  Go figure.


----------



## buffinator

lancomes tropiques have gotten a lot of complients from men and women and it is a great summer scent


----------



## chicbabacool

Ralph Lauren Hot... guys love it.


----------



## PerfumeAddick

bagnshoofetish said:


> guys always compliment me when I wear Bulgari.


 

Which Bulgari has been most complimented on with you?


----------



## Nirodha

Quite frankly, as a man, I wish women wouldn't wear any perfumes - all long as a person showers regularly they smell just fine. While I don't _mind_ the smell of most women's perfumes, a lot of them actually make me want to gag!  And, no, I don't ever wear a cologne.


----------



## gillianna

My husband loves my Jo Malone scents.  He always tells me I smell good when I am wearing them, even if it is just the body lotion.  He hates strong smelling perfume.  Some people we know drown themselves in strong scents and he literally says he feels like gagging when he is around them.  
I just ordered two new scents for winter by Jo Malone the white jasmine with mint and the pomeragrant noir.....hope he like them just as much.


----------



## itsnicole

My boyfriend loves when I wear Flowerbomb or Bond No. 9's Nuits de Noho. Those are his favorites out of all my perfumes.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

I used to get dozens of compliments from men when I wore DKNY Be Delicious.


----------



## luvmy3girls

It seems like I always get comments when I wear Philosphy amazing grace lotion and or perfume


----------



## cammy1

my ex loved when I wore Dior addict and esp. Lancome Hypnose


----------



## kmarie83

My boyfriend loved when I wore this perfume from Frederick's of Hollywood called "f,"  I think they have stopped making it because I CAN NOT find it anywhere, not even on ebay.


----------



## cristalena56

anything by bath and body works, calgon's hawaiian ginger, and heavenly by vs


----------



## llovescuteshoes

It's kind of young, BUT Abercrombie&Fitch - Fierce !


----------



## llovescuteshoes

^^ Oh wait, sorry I totally read that wrong!!:shame:

I'm going to have to say... Dior Pure Poison


----------



## chipmunk-pnw

My husband says CK's Obsession turns him on. Unfortunately it smells pretty bland on me.


----------



## helium

My boyfriend hates all my perfumes... he says I smell really good when I don't have anything on at all.


----------



## exotikittenx

My bf really liked Valentino Rock'n'Rose when I wore it.  I got a good response from that one!


----------



## una

None.  Ok, so it's not what men love best, it's what I want.  I wash and shower regularly so that I smell fine naturally - the _faint _smell of shampoo and plain, unscented moisturiser smells nice and clean.  I find perfume to be pungent, and a lot of aftershave too strong... and then it goes stale on one's clothes.  Great.  All I can remember from one ex-boyfriend is "Lynx"; damn, I hate that stuff.  

And then there's the people who apply it too strongly - if I can smell someone a metre or two away, they've screwed up.  Not a fan of perfume.  Perhaps in the future I will meet someone who transforms my opinion on this.


----------



## Archipelago

Men seem to love vanilla scents. I've gotten compliments on Hanae Mori butterfly and Britney Spears' Curious. (:shame


----------



## Sophie-Rose

My male friends love Forever & ever Dior & Burberry baby touch!!


----------



## malleysmama

DH seems to love Aquolina Pink Sugar and Philosophy's Falling In Love.. which I can't handle all the time..way too sweet.


----------



## latinrose222

I get lots of compliments on Delices de Cartier.


----------



## alanaofthebay

*Euphoria by Calvin Klein* is a very intoxicating, foodie fragrance that men seem to love.  I have also noticed that one classic you don't hear much about anymore, but which gets me lots of compliments, is *Opium by Yves San Laurent.*  It is a very intoxicating and sensual fragrance.


----------



## sarajane

Chloe by Parfums Chloe is my signature perfume and always gets comments. I'm so sad that it's being phased out, I buy bottles every time I see it! 
My other stalwarts for getting DH going are Chanel No 5 and Coco by Chanel - the former for summer and latter for winter.


----------



## Helpmeplease

latinrose222 said:


> I get lots of compliments on Delices de Cartier.



My GF wears that stuff, it drives me crazy, because its so sexy smelling, but reminds me of old people at the same time.
Weird, huh?

What smell do girls love on guys?
I get the most compliments when im wearing CKin2U or Narciso Rodurigez or John Varvatos Vintage.


----------



## graceful

I wear amazing grace perfume and body lotion.  I always get questions as to what I am wearing from both men and women.  it is a very nice light scent.


----------



## IHeartCoach

Does anyone have the Clarins Elysium?


----------



## nekostar0412

Sunnydqt said:


> 212 on ICE by Carolina Herrera. It was a limited edition and I can't find it anymore


This was the first fragrance I bought myself!  2004 Edition (pink bottle) smells wooonderful.  I'm so sad that I didn't buy more, b/c I'm running really low - the scent has changed slightly (it's 3 years old, come on), but it still smells great to me.  Did you smell this past summer's (blue bottle)?  It was called 212 Splash or something like that, packaged in a plastic see through soda can  it smelled like 2004, but without the spark - that's what it seemed like to me.

She comes out with a version just about ever summer, so keep your eyes peeled for Summer 2008!


----------



## chipmunk-pnw

Helpmeplease said:


> What smell do girls love on guys?
> I get the most compliments when im wearing CKin2U or Narciso Rodurigez or John Varvatos Vintage.



You should start another thread and not hijack her thread.
I  Safari for Men by Ralph Lauren. Just turns me on drives me crazy, I think it's a sexy fragrance jam packed with pheromones! Not every guy can wear it well though. When I was much younger I used to say I'd marry the guy who can wear it well. Decades on I don't care how my man smells so long as it's not BO. My hubby seems to wear Safari well but he doesn't like the way it smells.


----------



## Jahpson

that Armani stuff. forgot the name but comes in a clear but blurry bottle


----------



## fendifemale

razorbackbelle0 said:


> I used to get dozens of compliments from men when I wore DKNY Be Delicious.


Guys like it when I wear the red one for some reason but I like the green.


----------



## yvalenz

Helpmeplease said:


> What smell do girls love on guys?
> I get the most compliments when im wearing CKin2U or Narciso Rodurigez or John Varvatos Vintage.



OOH, good one - I just got the John Varvatos for my DH for Christmas!


----------



## Bagluvluv

Que fleur gets me the compliments but in a weird way....my Dh asks all the time..."what are you wearing? is it Hermes? Chanel? " and on and on...he cannot remember the name ever and says that it smells different at different times..oh well..lol....


----------



## glamgirl84

I agree, my DBF loves burberry brit and ralph lauren romance. and its crazy but you know when i get a lotttt of positive comments? when i use the vanilla bean noel hand cream from bath and body works.  guys tell me it smells like cotton candy. the boys who sat next to me in class at college would always be like- what are you wearing? you smell sooo good! it was a good conversation starter!


----------



## NoSnowHere

My hubby said he always loved Bijan. To me, it's


----------



## baggingit

My husband's favorites, DNKY Be Delicious (green) and JLo Glo. I also get a lot of compliments on Sensual Amber and Vanilla Bean Noel scents from B&BW.


----------



## miss gucci

my bf can take his hand off me after i use emporio armani she...
and i love that perfume too.


----------



## tiggerlila

The first 6 are my top favorites.

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline
Ralph Lauren's Blue
Ralph Lauren's Cool
Body Shop White Musk (clean,fresh)
Estee Lauder Intense Pleasure



Others in my collection:

Acqua Di Gio for Men (Yes, I do use men's fragrance)
Davidoff Cool Water for Women (Although I fancy the For Men better)
Michael Kors Island
Ralph Lauren Lauren Style
Ralph Lauren Romance
Estee Lauder Beyond Paradise ('Twas a gift)
Cacharel Anais Anais (Big mistake purchase)
Cacharel Promesse

I like these on men:

Body Shop White Musk (smells really clean)
Acqua Di Gio


----------



## tiggerlila

Oops, I think i posted in the wrong discussion board


----------



## meluvs2shop

i get the most compliments when i wear perry ellis. it's the cheapest i own, but it smells so clean. i've been wearing it for almost 20 years and without fail i will get at least one compliment.


----------



## agreenst

baggingit said:


> My husband's favorites, DNKY Be Delicious (green) and JLo Glo. I also get a lot of compliments on Sensual Amber and Vanilla Bean Noel scents from B&BW.



A gay friend of mine loves it when i wear Be Delicious. For some reason i haven't gotten any compliments from straight boys though


----------



## baggingit

agreenst said:


> A gay friend of mine loves it when i wear Be Delicious. For some reason i haven't gotten any compliments from straight boys though


 

:okay:


----------



## simseema17

i currently wear marc jacobs daisy, and am hoping for Hermes 24, Fauborg for xmas

my husband never comments on perfume   I wish he did, I love perfume!

I love cologne too, and he never wears it....he works in a hospital so he really can't wear it to work, but if we ever go "out" or to someone's house, I have to sneak up on him from behind with his one cologne bottle....its seriously depressing....I love when guys smell really good...what a turn on!


----------



## miss gucci

so my bf bought me for xmas dolce & gabbana fo =r xmas..so he likes that one most...specialy on me...


----------



## priiin

I get the most compliments on my favorite perfume, Versace Crystal Noir.


----------



## jube0506

D&G Light Blue, Lancome Miracle, Bvlgari White Tea


----------



## FlgirlFM

Strangers stop me when I am wearing Juicy or Pheromone by Marilyn Miglin.  Actually, I really dislike Pheramone, but it comes in handy every once in a while, LOL!


----------



## Alice From Italy

Acqua di Gio by Armani


----------



## CandyJanney

My hubby only goes NUTS for Elizabeth Taylor's Passion perfume. I dunno why, no other perfume makes him pounce on me like that does!


----------



## apple_28

My bf loves Agent Provocateur


----------



## csewallh

YSL babydoll and miss dior cherie!


----------



## ichelle

i read great things about philosophy amazing grace. i bought the perfume oil roll on from sephora and hope that my bf will like it  it does smell very pleasant.


----------



## handbag*girl

fendifemale said:


> Everything I wear! )
> LIZ by Claiborne (my ex was complimenting on this the other day!)
> Gucci Rush
> Oscar de la Renta Intrusion
> VS Dream Angels Halo
> VS Dream Angels Divine
> VS Garden Endless Love
> Bath and Body Vanilla Sugar
> Prescriptives Flirt (discontinued)
> Micheal Kors Michael
> Marc Jacobs
> Lanvin Oxygene
> Ellen Tracy Imagine
> Mary Kay Journey



one of my best friends goes nuts when a woman wearing VS...


----------



## arm9047

Back when Abercrombie made only one fragrance for women, that was the scent I got the most compliments on.  I miss it


----------



## MJDaisy

well i just bought CKIN2U today and i wore it out tonight and already got compliments from 3 guys!

but i also get lots of compliments on:
princess by vera wang.
burberry brit the red version (it's limited edition)

i have gotten compliments on some of my other perfumes, but these 2 stand out.

oh and guys loved my paris hilton (the original one) when i used to wear it...but i got sick of it after about 2 years and gave it to my roommate.


----------



## Geminiz06

The most compliments was with my Ralph lauren blueish turquise bottle


----------



## Bagluvluv

Im getting some results from my hubby for chanel no. 5 lately.....I love the elixir as well....Im sticking with this one as a staple too now.....lol...


----------



## chipmunk-pnw

My husband is 100% partial to CK Obsession, says it drives him crazy. Unfortunately Obsession smells like dead vanilla on me. 

Other scents that I've worn and got complimented by other men are Chanel's Chance, CKIN2U Her, Guerlain's Samsara, and Agent Provocateur in the shimmering body lotion form (parfum too concentrated). By far, AP got me the most compliments, it's like jam-packed with female pheromones! When I was single and walked into a bar or club, I always get picked up whenever I wore AP. There's definitely something special about that fragrance.


----------



## debsmith

Dior Addict Shine....


----------



## Neptune

*Men seem to love anything with a vanilla sent to it. 

I get the most complements from men when I wear something with some vanilla to it, like Pink Sugar, Vanilla Body sprays, Hypnotic Poinsion...etc.

I've also had a few complements from men when wearing Philosophy Amazing Grace or Inner Grace.*


----------



## MJDaisy

it's funny cause my ex hated vanilla scents...and everyone on here says men love them!!!


----------



## miss gucci

my bf loves D&G the one, armani she, dior addict...he loves every single  every single parfume what i have...


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

I read somewhere that men LOVE the smell of pumpkin pie for some reason


----------



## missjenny2679

DH LOVES JLos Glow....I think its just because that is what I wore when we first started dateing.


----------



## Tokimeki

cristalena56 said:


> anything by bath and body works, calgon's hawaiian ginger, and heavenly by vs





Damn, my secret is out!

Calgon's Hawaiian Ginger is the greatest thing ever invented. I get compliments no matter who I'm around that I smell great. It's a body spray more than a perfume (I think they came out with a concentrated perfume though) so I just use it for casual everyday stuff. For special events I use J'Adore or Cool Water. 

I also have this body lotion a friend gave to me for Christmas that has a smell as strong as a perfume. Tutti Dolce I think, it smells so good like you could eat it. Very fruity like a Pomegranate Mango... I love it. One time I was wearing it and I got into a car full of my guy friends and they all turned and looked at me with big eyes and said "Wow you smell GOOD". Sometimes that's all I need!


----------



## Bagluvluv

chipmunk-pnw said:


> My husband is 100% partial to CK Obsession, says it drives him crazy. Unfortunately Obsession smells like dead vanilla on me.
> 
> Other scents that I've worn and got complimented by other men are Chanel's Chance, CKIN2U Her, Guerlain's Samsara, and Agent Provocateur in the shimmering body lotion form (parfum too concentrated). By far, AP got me the most compliments, it's like jam-packed with female pheromones! When I was single and walked into a bar or club, I always get picked up whenever I wore AP. There's definitely something special about that fragrance.


 

My hubby loves obsession too!! I wore it the first few times we dated....I like it alot but moved on after a few years of wearing it....

Might have to get me a bottle though now that Im nostalgic for it again...lol....


----------



## Nzsallyb

my bf goes crazy for the smell of lancome's hypnose at the end of the day!


----------



## SimplyElegant

I get lots of compliments when I wear Escada's Rockin' Rio.


----------



## chantal

Amor Amor, everyone always compliments it. I've been wearing it for about 4 years now...


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I've gotten rave reviews when I've worn: Armani Mania, Armani Sensi and Givenchy Irresistiable.


----------



## monstamuffin

Armani Mania!


----------



## digby723

Amore Amore...he loved it!!


----------



## honeybee11

Coco Mademoiselle, The Body Shop's White Musk


----------



## lolabr89

whenever i wear burberry weekend i feel classy and it actually gives me confidence and elegance so im often stopped by guys who tell me i smeel amazing. haha it works for me but it smells kind of tangy on my best friend and she hates it. my boyfriend in the other hand loves it and calls it my secret scent.


----------



## tmc089

Honestly...my BF loves Curious by Britney Spears and Abercrombie 8.

There's also a good summery one called Nollie, I got it at Pac Sun one time, it's kindof like Be Delicious. All are flirty and come-hither-esque.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Philosphy amazing grace seems to get alot of compliments when I wear it. Also the Calgon hawaiian ginger body spray


----------



## lostnexposed

Tokimeki said:


> I also have this body lotion a friend gave to me for Christmas that has a smell as strong as a perfume. Tutti Dolce I think, it smells so good like you could eat it. Very fruity like a Pomegranate Mango... I love it. One time I was wearing it and I got into a car full of my guy friends and they all turned and looked at me with big eyes and said "Wow you smell GOOD". Sometimes that's all I need!



ooh...I love pomegranate scents! which one is this?


For me its "amazing grace" by Philosophy. I even bought the small travel size on to put in my bag for whnever i need a refresher.


----------



## eskimo*gem

my bf loves Paco Rabanne Ultraviolet and Britney Spears Fantasy on me, they're just my cheap everyday perfumes, but he loves them more than any of my Chanel, Angel or Miss Dior Cherie!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Givenchy Very Irresistible, Thierry Muglier Angel, Michael Michael Kors, and Bvlgari Omnia Amethyste layered with B&BW Enchanted Orchid usually get compliments from men for me....


----------



## Baby Boo

i always get compliments on britney spears ( sad i know)_ fanatasy.. or vanilla from the body shop.. oh and flowerbomb.. i think in general its the sweet smells tht work


----------



## Bay

Escada Moon Sparkle.


----------



## ingenue

Unfortunately, Agent Provocateur gets me told I smell like a grandmother. :/
I have yet to find a perfume men love on me. Women compliment me all the time, but men? never.


----------



## talexs

Victor and Rolf Flowerbomb
Philosophy Falling In Love
Gucci II
Trish McEvoy Blackberry and Vanilla
Guranteed compliments when you wear any of these


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Dior poison- the white bottle


----------



## sofairandlovely

Hugo Deep Red and Burberry Brit just seem to radiate off of me.  Guys always ask what I'm wearing with these two.  

I've worn the Maybe Baby before, but it doesn't radiate the sweetness like the above two do.


----------



## lesparkley

dior shine addict
gucci ii


----------



## exotikittenx

My newest one:  *Valentino Rock 'n Rose*, and my boyfriend loves vanilla fragrances, too!


----------



## scarlett_2005

My DH loves it when I wear Allure(by Chanel).


----------



## PurpleRose

In general I prefer sweet fragrances. My DH likes to tell me that I smell like cake or cookies when I wear etailer scents. He's also complimented me when I was wearing Chanel Chance and Coco Mademoiselle.

When I was in Sephora shopping for a fragrance a while back, DH told me he really liked the smell of D&G Light Blue. I had tried it once & didn't find it all that special, but it's grown on me since I realized he liked it so much.


----------



## lm040523

My bf loves anything that smells like strippers, which means sweet candy smelling things lol. I prefer grown up women scents like my narciso rodriguez. He also likes Prada Intense Deluxe, but I find it a bit too strong and overpowering. I think my bf likes scents that I wouldn't consider.


----------



## Jahpson

I would get so many compliments on the blue bottle of Curve perfume. unfortunately i ran out


----------



## bnjj

I always get comments from men when I wear Clinique's Happy.


----------



## HauteGlam29

I have an extensive perfume collection and *the one scent that men  compliment/drool over non-stop is: Pink Sugar by Aquolina *.
Men just love that scent. I would say that Flowerbomb by Victor and Rolf runs second in the compliments department. My personal fav is: Iris by Prada because it so clean smelling.


----------



## JennaAnne11

I know my last boyfriend was obsessed with my perfume GLAMOUROUS Perfume by Ralph Lauren.  It was really light and stayed on all day!


----------



## lcterp

BBW's Moonlight Path - guys always told me how good it was (one guy said he wanted a bottle so he could smell it constantly, creepy yes?)

Juicy Couture


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Burberry Brit & Issey Miyake


----------



## BiloxiBlu

HauteGlam29 said:


> I have an extensive perfume collection and *the one scent that men compliment/drool over non-stop is: Pink Sugar by Aquolina *.
> Men just love that scent. I would say that Flowerbomb by Victor and Rolf runs second in the compliments department. My personal fav is: Iris by Prada because it so clean smelling.


 

ITA about Pink Sugar, I wore it about 4 years ago, and men loved it!


----------



## lavidacampus

guys always complimented me on Burberry Brit, but i can't take the scent anymore! i also get compliments after the gym (odd i know), but that's when i have my Ban Sweet Surrender deodorant and Calgon Ahh Spa Tropics body mist on..I guess it's a good combination!


----------



## islandgyrl927

Guys love the sweet scents, especially the vanilla ones. I always get tons of compliments from guys when I wear victor and rolf flowerbomb, hanae mori, bath and body warm vanilla sugar, vs vanilla lace, and aquolina pink sugar. Guys will even stop me in my tracks and ask me what I'm wearing!

Guys also love endless love by vs. I remember in Highschool there was this group of guys that would sit behind me in class and always steal my VS endless love body splash from my book bag, pass it around and start inhaling it like crazy!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

Skin musk - I kid you not.

Poison (original)

Tea Rose


----------



## PrincessGina

I have been told i smell nice from guys when i have worn: 

Jadore - Christian Dior
Marc Jacobs - the original one
Jean paul gaultier classique


----------



## LegacyGirl

The only one I've had that's ever had a crazy reaction from a guy was VS So In Love. I wore this to class back when I was in law school and this guy was just crazy over it. He just kept asking for hugs so he could smell me hahahha.


----------



## octopus17

All I know is that guys used crowd around my table in the School Library (many years ago!) wanting to sniff Chanel No.5!

I also used to wear Opium when it first came out which also proved to be a big hit. Ditto Coco Chanel and La Perla. I think aldehydes and me must go together!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Every guy that has smell Estee Lauder's Beautiful on me has gone ga-ga over it.  Maybe it's the way it mixes with my own body chemistry that makes it smells alluring because I think it's way too strong when smelling it out of the bottle.


----------



## gggina

Lancome Miracle!!


----------



## eponine03

I elicit good responses from:

Narciso Rodriguez for Her (original pink bottle)
Ralph Lauren HOT
Pure Grace by Philosophy

I absolutely adore my Coco Chanel Madamoiselle, but I usually only get compliments from other girls on it. Go figure!


----------



## justwatchin

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## clevercat

La Perla


----------



## temo

I used to have a bottle of _Puma Lmited Edition_ that everyone commented on (even total strangers would ask what scent I was wearing)  Can't find it anymore tho'  (I guess it really was limited! Ha!)


----------



## msbird

La Vanilla


----------



## mayen120

dior- eau savage


----------



## soundjade

not really sure but i've always been a fan of fresh/floral/fruity scents but i heard from a few friends they don't like the fruity ones (i guess bc it'll make them hungry? LOL)


----------



## GnomeNisse

My husband has recently decided to flip out over Coco Madamoiselle.   I mean, he's really into it. 

Weird.


----------



## ilvoelv

Gucci envy me & YSL elle


----------



## pipsqu3ak

I once had a boyfriend repeatedly smell my hair and sigh with delight () when I washed it with Herbal Essences Straighten Up, I think it's called... it's pink and it's for straightening your hair...

Also, anytime I talk to my guy friends about the way I smell, they simply tell me, "You smell like a girl."


----------



## bonjourErin

romance - ralph lauren, or vera wang


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Guys love vanilla based perfumes. As do I!


----------



## aquablueness

pipsqu3ak said:


> I once had a boyfriend repeatedly smell my hair and *sigh with delight* () when I washed it with Herbal Essences Straighten Up, I think it's called... it's pink and it's for straightening your hair...
> 
> Also, anytime I talk to my guy friends about the way I smell, they simply tell me, "You smell like a girl."



WOW! hehehe


----------



## i_wona

Whoa! Old thread! But so much fun to update, so here goes:

Boys I know seem to love CKOne. My fave are the sweet, fruity scents (Miss Dior Cherie, Black XS and Lolita Lempicka) but I think men are probably not fans of any of these.

Funnily enough, my BF loves the smell of my moisturiser which (to me) smells like baby-powdery shampoo or that regular lightly scented cream smell. Nothing special. Weird.


----------



## PrettyInPink

My s/o has smelled all of my perfumes and his absolute 100% favorite is Aquolina Pink Sugar. He says I smell like "Cotton candy mixed with vanilla ice cream." LOL


----------



## kippeydale

my husband likes Gucci Envy


----------



## piperlu

Chanel No. 5
Chanel Coco Madamoiselle


----------



## kabaker

My boyfriend and also the two guys I live with go insane over Chanel Chance.


----------



## beautyinside

Everytime I wear Fantasy, the men always comment on how good I smell. I like it because it isn't a bam-pow-in-your-face fragrance - it's subtle, but sweet. (Can't stand those strong fragrances that you can still smell even when the person has left the elevator - yuck!)


----------



## BagLadie

Mine hates perfume it seems.  I have tried to wear it but he always says, "it's just not you."  I wear body sprays which have a subtle scent.  I swear by the Gap ones.  He seems to love them so I stick with that.


----------



## babevivtan

*Chanel Chance and Estee's Pleasures*


----------



## macska

Ok, oddly enough I tend to get the best reaction from Cool Water Women ... I guess it just mixes with my own "scent" really well. I can't complain, it always seems to get the greatest reaction


----------



## .jourdyn.

My good guy friend always comments when I wear my Chanel Chance.


----------



## MzCoach

My husband loves the Aromatics Elixir from Clinique. Its what I was wearing when I flew up to Baltimore to see him for the first time.


----------



## pcil

My BF loves to cuddle around me when I use Burberry Britt perfume.


----------



## leothelnss

My DH loves Cool Water on me. He also bought me a perfume in a bottle that looks like an apple, can't remember what that one is since I don't like it very much, lol.
I do love cool water, though!


----------



## Jenna51580

I think I read an article that men really like vanilla. I seem to get a good response when I wear it. Also my fiance loves it.


----------



## joycelim83

My hubby likes my Lancome OUi, CK Eternity Moment & DKNY be delicious floral!~


----------



## cindy05

My DH loves the smell of Pantene in my hair. lol. I know its not a perfume but he cant get enough of it.


----------



## pollinilove

my husband gets turned on by jlo glow but i think she stoped making it  im going to buy gucci next


----------



## Cedes

Hahaha, this thread made me laugh because it made me remember something: a few years ago I had a very close group of guy friends and we did stuff together all the time. One night we went to the movies and 2 of them refused to sit near me, and when I asked why they said it was because I smelled TOO good!  I was wearing Gucci Rush 2 (can never forget which one since it made me laugh so much) which Gucci seems to have quit producing but it's one of my most favorite perfumes ever. And apparently works well on others!


----------



## chinkee21

Child by Susan Owens


----------



## bipolarbear

I can usually count on a comment or two from Armani Code, but when I pull out the old standby, Chanel No. 5, that's when I always get the most comments.  Who'd have thunk it!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

I get the most compliments from anything Chanel or Calvin Klein. I think it may be because those scents seem to last all day or all night. I don't know. Just a thought.


----------



## schadenfreude

Thierry Mugler Angel. I think because all strippers wear it. 

Vanille abricot by Comptoir sud Pacifique makes everyone freak out, male or female.

Personally, my SO loves MV3 by MAC (the one with the black cap), Chanel Coromandel, and of course Angel. It's like a puppy humping your leg, really.


----------



## Vinyl

schadenfreude said:


> Thierry Mugler Angel. I think because all strippers wear it.



 A stripper fragrance/scent?  Really??


----------



## combatwombat

BF can't stand anything floral, he says it gives him headaches.  He prefers very sweet, boring scents most of the time, but also loves EL Private Collection.  Good thing, b/c it's my favorite too.

I just wear my high-pitched florals when he's not around =)


----------



## schadenfreude

Vinyl said:


> A stripper fragrance/scent?  Really??



All men love it. Dancers know this... they wear it.  don't get me wrong, it smells really good, I just associate it with titty bars.


----------



## Bitten

When I asked a couple of male friends this question, it was interesting because they nominated the same scent:  Issey Miyake.

Something about it, I guess...

Then again my ex really liked Allure and Hermes Un Jardin en Mediterranee - two fragrances I wear a lot.


----------



## pond23

Thierry Mugler's Angel, Philosophy's Falling in Love, Trish McEvoy's #9. Basically, sweet vanilla- and fruit-based scents.


----------



## Melocoton

Pink Sugar.  Guys were nuts for it.


----------



## Serareth

Cacharel - Anaïs Anaïs EdT for me.


----------



## alexkxsa

I feel like most of my guy friends and boyfriends love dolce gabbana light blue. I have tons of others such as all the ones from armani, burberry the beat and whatnot - but that's the one that I always get complimented on.


----------



## lareina507

My bf loves Chanel Chance & juicy couture. But hates miss Dior cherie, he said it smells like bug spray ( but it's my fav)


----------



## Stephie2800

Allure- Chanel.


----------



## taydev

i had reactions from men to vera wang princess, dior's hypnotic pioson, coco madamoiselle by chanel and chanel chance eau fraiche. I find hypnotic poison to be the most sensous


----------



## awhitney

Ed Hardy, Love and Luck!


----------



## JessieRose

Cartier Delices...I know so many guys who have complimented me on this one and say it is such a turn on...but when I wear my Chanel Chance or Dior Poison...they say nothing!!! Also, i have a few girlfriends who refuse to wear perfumes because of the toxins...but they love this one...it just smells amazing!!!!!!


----------



## JessieRose

kabaker said:


> My boyfriend and also the two guys I live with go insane over Chanel Chance.



I LOVE this one...and Gucci Envy...I never receive compliments on those ones..the scent doesn't stay on me for long! Bummer.


----------



## PrincessMe

child perfume..guys really go crazy..i have to get some more they have it on beauty.com now i think


----------



## Liberty66

Anything with "foodie" notes... vanilla, caramel, honey, sugar, cinnamon, etc...

Some examples are -

- Miss Dior Cherie
- Aquolina Pink Sugar
- Body Shop Vanilla
- DKNY Be Delicious
- Burberry Brit


oh, and most musky scents too!


----------



## nwhite

Fragile by JPG


----------



## Guguito

I love Hugo, D&G Anthology 10 La rou de la fortune is delicious!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I've had many compliments with Narciso Rodriguez EDT


----------



## oxyoxy136

Liberty66 said:


> Anything with "foodie" notes... vanilla, caramel, honey, sugar, cinnamon, etc...



Oh dear, that's a problem; I refuse to smell like food (and vanilla?? Vomit).

Ah well, more single time for me~


----------



## dazzlepuff

The guys I hang out with all love Paco Rabannes Black XS! I don't like smelling perfume on myself for several hours though. Anyone else just 'get enough' of your perfumes?


----------



## Designer_Love

can only speak for my fiance but he loves my bath & body works body splashes but loves these the best

cucumber melon
janapese cherry blossom
cool citrus basil
moonlight path


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

YSL Parisienne! I've had it since it came out and I always get compliments on how good i smell.


----------



## courty

anything that smells like food! like lolita lempicka. figures, because i hate those kinds of smells!

luckily my SO loves my daily perfume- serge lutens daim blond.


----------



## dawnie

Heavenly by Victorias secret


----------



## Jeannam2008

My guy loves my perfumes from Tommy Hilfiger. "Dreaming and Tommy Girl"
I bought one of the Burberry perfumes, and the smell is incredible but my BF hates it. So I never get to wear it.


----------



## kasmom

I got the best response from men whenever I wear Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb or Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## J*Mart

Charm by Salvatore Ferragamo

I am told this is delicious to men.


----------



## alexandra28

I know that this is wierd, but my DH loves when i wear the La Mer cream at night or the La Mer Body Lotion. He also has complemented me with Laura Merciers Coconut body suffle.


----------



## lovemysavior

My DH has never really liked the same perfumes that I like, but the other day we went to Sephora and he started smelling random scents.  He smelled Jadour and really liked it.  I don't have that one yet, but I really like that one too.


----------



## sunnibunni

macska said:


> Ok, oddly enough I tend to get the best reaction from Cool Water Women ... I guess it just mixes with my own "scent" really well. I can't complain, it always seems to get the greatest reaction



guys love cool water i've found. i've been using it for years and just works on me.



cindy05 said:


> My DH loves the smell of Pantene in my hair. lol. I know its not a perfume but he cant get enough of it.



i used to use pantene before i colored my hair. i LOVE the way it smells. i had a weird habit of smelling my hair because i love how it smells. and i think it goes really well with cool water because they're both really clean scents.


----------



## kathyrose

My guy got me D&G Light Blue. A scent I absolutely love and my mom commented that it's so nice is BBW Butterfly Flower. I got compliments with Coach, Marc Jacobs and kate spade as well.


----------



## Luv n bags

Allure Sensuelle by Chanel...sexy!


----------



## babypie

L de Lolita Lempicka


----------



## lolitakali

Dior Pure Poison is my DH's fav and of of mine, Addict is another.

Though he likes a simple VS mists called Midnight Mimosa too.


----------



## Elsie87

tigertrixie said:


> Allure Sensuelle by Chanel...sexy!


----------



## kasmom

I wore Leslie Blodgett last night to dinner and DH couldn't stop commenting me on how good I smelled.


----------



## everything posh

tigertrixie said:


> Allure Sensuelle by Chanel...sexy!



yes!!


----------



## Alana1981

I've gotten compliments on Dior Hypnotic Poison and Gucci Rush.


----------



## mellecyn

I got most compliments on "Pink Sugar" Aquolina.....too bad I can´t stand it anymore !


----------



## makl74

I find men like vanilla-based scents. One of my favourites is Guerlain Spiritueuse Double Vanille, it smells delicious. My hubby also likes Dior Poison - yes, the original, I almost feel guilty admitting it, but used in moderation it really is beautiful and very unusual...


----------



## lovebeibei

i get the most compliments when i wear burberry classic.


----------



## ittybittysinger

I have gotten a lot of comments when I wear VS Beauty Rush in Candy, Baby.


----------



## missgiannina

miss dior cherie


----------



## NemoAndChula

Anything that reminds them of food. Vanilla, sugar, pumpkin scents, etc.

Bacon perfume maybe?


----------



## declaredbeauty

^lol at Bacon perfume. Reminds me of the taco bell commercial. 

I think men love 'warm' scents... coconut & vanilla especially. But nothing SUPER sweet.


----------



## Love Of My Life

men like the scent/smell of vanilla....remember the days of Obsession?????


----------



## missgiannina

i went to sephora today to look for perfumes. the guy that was helping me recommended harajuku lover "G". and to my surprised it smelled sooooo good.


----------



## creditcardfire

I considered not posting this because I was all "omg! it's MY secret!" but then I realized I am unlikely to be in direct competition for men with any of you () so I could go ahead and post. Heh.

Monyette Paris. Men LOVE it. They also seem to love Lea St Barth which is a very soft vanilla/almond scent. In my experience, men do seem to generally prefer simple, slightly foody scents.


----------



## LH405

Christian Dior Hypnotic Poison always gets me a lot of male compliments. ^^ I once read that men over 40 are attracted to vanilla based scents. I found something on the web just now by googling "men vanilla scents" and this site has a few other notes that men are supposedly fond of: http://www.articlealley.com/article_16598_28.html


----------



## vhdos

I saw a study once that had lavender scents coming out on top of the preferred list for men.
I guess I'm out of luck in this department since I can't wear perfume


----------



## gillianna

My husband loves soft scents, ones that don't have a in your face smell.  Right now I am wearing Bobbi Brown Beach (love it for summer) along with her full body line of Beach products.  I also wear Lush Honey I Washed the Kids and Lush Vanilla.  They are light scents.  I hate to smell heavy perfume, some people go way overboard with the perfume to the point of making others sick....less is more with perfumes.


----------



## eurobaglady

Miss Dior Cherie, Chanle Chance green and Victoria's Secret Room 504 - the pink one!


----------



## VioletalaMode

mellecyn said:


> I got most compliments on "Pink Sugar" Aquolina.....too bad I can´t stand it anymore !



That's exactly how I feel. I loved it for a while but it now makes me sick lol. Gave it to my 10 yr old daughter and her friends all love it. I am currently looking for some new perfumes and this thread is very helpful.


----------



## scott_f

some of my favorites from my wifes collection are

island - michael kors
a scent - issey miyake
rose the one - D&G
flowerbomb - viktor and rolf
daisy - marc jacobs
brit - burberry
bvlgari pour femme

and then the 2 i will always have a soft spot for because they bring back memories from earlier years

tommy girl and clinique happy


----------



## lolitakali

LH405 said:


> Christian Dior Hypnotic Poison always gets me a lot of male compliments. ^^ I once read that men over 40 are attracted to vanilla based scents. I found something on the web just now by googling "men vanilla scents" and this site has a few other notes that men are supposedly fond of: http://www.articlealley.com/article_16598_28.html



Cool article.

I dunno about men but I sure do adore all the 5 listed scents.

DH love Dior - Pure Poison & Jadore best.
I think he also likes my new Chloe by Chloe & Alien too...

My Bvlgari Red only have comments from women, he is only so-so with it.


----------



## hoshilove

D & G - Light Blue


Chanel - 31 Rue Cambon


Bvlgari - Black


Tova Signature (men have lingered in my office because they love this fragrance and I have also had them follow me to ask the name of the fragrance)


Lovely - Sara Jessica Parker


----------



## sabrunka

I notice most guys (30 and under at least) like sweet smelling perfumes, or just really girly ones.  My bf loves Hugo XX and Miss Dior Cherie but I'm starting to grow out of them, even though I'm only 21(almost!).


----------



## Mrs.Mac

My husband never really comments on my perfumes, but one of his best friends will often tell me I smell good. He usually comments when I wear my Bath & Body Works Magnolia Blossom body spray...but I think that's discontinued now. He also liked my Paris Hilton perfume.


----------



## meela188

I use to get so many compliments on the classic dolce and gabbana classic with the red cap


----------



## mockinglee

The only perfume I've ever had men comment on was Escada Ibiza Hippie. Incredibly sweet, fruity scent. I always thought it was too sweet but guys always went nuts over it. Unfortunately, it's discontinued now.


----------



## ilvoelv

Viva la juicy


----------



## coconutsboston

D&G Light Blue typically makes them swoon.  

However, my best guy friend DIES for Creed's Fleurissimo.


----------



## kissmyace108

I wear this because I love it, but the guy I'm dating goes crazy over Eau d'Orange Verte by Hermes. I know its technically unisex, but I feel like it's more of a men's scent, but I love it on me and I think it mixes well with me


----------



## calicaliente

D&G Light Blue & The One. Many,many compliments on these scents from the men!


----------



## lauren8792

I'm a bit of a perfume junkie, and the two my BF loves the most and can't get enough of are *Amazing Grace by Philosophy*, and *Princess by Vera Wang* 

Amazing Grace is definitely his favorite, though! 

Whenever I wear Amazing Grace, guys will literally come up and sniff me, lol. They make comments about how great I smell all the time. One of my friends always tells me that I smell like a bubble bath. I guess that's a compliment, lol.

And here is the true test: I work in the film industry, and I was working at a studio for a few weeks. I got on an elevator and Chad Michael Murray was on there (seriously!) and he instantly told me I smelled soo good and was asking me what perfume I was wearing.

If that isn't proof on how good this stuff smells, I don't know what is


----------



## mellecyn

Except for a few compliments on Aquolina, I never get any comments !! Even with some classics... maybe perfumes just don´t mix well with my skin ??? 
Right now I switch between Kenzo Amour, and Dior Hypnotic Poison.(which I personally love )
I used to wear Prada Infusion d´Iris, Serge Lutens Daim blond, Gucci Rush, Hermes Orange verte, Hugo Boss Deep Red, The Body Shop Coconut, Vanilla, Amorito


----------



## ashleyn

Coconut vanilla whatever it's called from Bath & Body works from high school ironically gets the most compliments. J'adore Dior is the runner up.


----------



## Mrs H

My husband loves the really distinctive ones on me: Thierry Mugler 'Alien' and Estee Lauder 'Knowing'


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

Angel by Therry Mugler - I think this is how you spell the person's name ^__^


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My DH only comments on what he doesn't like  I recently had a man in an elevator telling me I smelled good while wearing Prada Infusion d'Iris!


----------



## lvpiggy

Cedes said:


> Hahaha, this thread made me laugh because it made me remember something: a few years ago I had a very close group of guy friends and we did stuff together all the time. One night we went to the movies and 2 of them refused to sit near me, and when I asked why they said it was because I smelled TOO good!  I was wearing Gucci Rush 2 (can never forget which one since it made me laugh so much) which Gucci seems to have quit producing but it's one of my most favorite perfumes ever. And apparently works well on others!



I had many rave reviews with Gucci Rush 2 also (^(oo)^)v


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## frick&frack

coco by chanel.  I get many compliments from men when I wear this.


----------



## StrangeBrew

He likes Coco Mademoiselle, original Paris Hilton (black & pink striped bottle) and Ombre Rose (Jean-Charles Brousseau). I have noticed that men like sweet, fruity fragrances, the kind that are marketed to teenagers! Yuck   They often like clean, light scents that smell soapy or "shower fresh". Original "Glow" by Jennifer Lopez...I think it's called "women's Glow" these days...Philosophy Pure Grace. Sage by Sage (see luckyscent.com) Even picky perfume-hating men (and women) seem to like Chanel Cristalle in edt form.


----------



## kat99

In my experience it is a lot of the Escada scents (fruity ones)


----------



## chantel

My boyfriend prefers Burberry Summer (2009) but before him I think Valentino V Eté got most compliments


----------



## Christine Dior

Believe it or not: Britney Spears Fantasy perfume. I have gotten more compliments on that perfume than anything I have ever worn -----from both men and women.


----------



## snork

schadenfreude said:


> All men love it. Dancers know this... they wear it.  don't get me wrong, it smells really good, I just associate it with titty bars.



Heh, that's funny. I had this conversation recently with a group of friends. Couple of the men thought strippers smell like Cristalle. My female friend thought that the BBW fruity body sprays smell like "teenage stripper".


----------



## bonchicgenre

Chanel Chance (the green bottle) and Marc Jacobs Lola - always get compliments


----------



## aarti

my boy is obsessed with light blue, but i hate that a. i dont smell it and b. everyone wears it. i LOVE hanae mori but he didn't like that nor lolita lemp. now i just switched to D&G the one... he also LOVED dylans candy shop coconut soap... why is sephora phasing it out!!!


----------



## Tasi

Not sure if this counts... but in college I wore this perfume called Glow by Jlo and got tons of compliments from my guy friends.


----------



## ipudgybear

Chance by Chanel


----------



## lvpiggy

So I discovered something very interesting about this subject . . . I looked up a few of the most frequently mentioned fragrances in this thread on the Fragrance Foundation's website, and discovered that most of the popular ones seem to fit into one of 2 sub-categories. Considering that there are 14 main categories each with 4 subcategories that is kind of crazy, no?

*Woody Oriental - Fresh:
*

Thierry Mugler - Angel
Aquolina - Pink Sugar
Viktor & Rolf - Flowerbomb
Harajuku Lovers - G
Lolita - Lempicka
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy
Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle
Chanel - Chance
*Floral - Crisp:
*

D&G - Light Blue
D&G - Rose the One
Chanel - Chance Eau Tendre
Davidoff - Cool Water
Dior - J'adore
Monyette Paris


----------



## eatcookie

I once tested Harajuku Lovers "Love" ~ and my boyfriend kept on smelling me the entire day.


----------



## pukite

My husband has complimented these two:
Oriflame - Diamond musk
and
Laura Biagiotti - Laura


----------



## Shoppaholic11

My boy likes Daisy by Marc Jacobs.

But I personally like Lola and Lady Million better!


----------



## nchid2700

aarti said:


> my boy is obsessed with light blue, but i hate that a. i dont smell it and b. everyone wears it. i LOVE hanae mori but he didn't like that nor lolita lemp. now i just switched to D&G the one... he also LOVED dylans candy shop coconut soap... why is sephora phasing it out!!!




My babykitten looooves D&G Light Blue!  Haha...right when I first met him, he had to spend a few weeks in jail because of a DUI...  Loooong story, but we only knew each other for 2 weeks and then off he went!  I was devastated--we were together 24/7 for those two weeks!!!  We would write each other almost daily, and I would spritz D&G on all my letters to him, since it was light, and not an "obnoxious" scent, and he said all the guys in there would be going crazy over the smell!  They would all be sniffing my letters, saying that they wish their girlfriends would wear something that smelled that good.  My baby would also sleep with my letters under his pillow at night...  Now, almost 3 years later, he still loves when I wear that fragrance, and says it reminds him of first meeting me!  Haha, not the most romantic story, but hey, everyone makes mistakes!


----------



## cobalt71

in my experience, men love either vanilla, sweet scents or fruity ones. I've gotten the most compliments on these two categories. Yet, my favorite Samsara has been "rejected" by DH who always wrinkles his nose and says its smells like "incense". He prefers lighter frags like stuff from BBW


----------



## Love Of My Life

vanilla seems to be their obsession....


----------



## Taz

chanel no5


----------



## gee

philosophy - unconditional love.. gets good responses. almost done with my second bottle (i've never finished a bottle of anything), but not sure if i'll be repurchasing because it has no staying power whatsoever. 

marc jacobs' cucumber splash - too bad i got tired of it and still have a huge bottle. 

prada - infusion d'iris...no comments 

i like "clean" scents. haven't found a fragrance to make hubby go gaga yet, so maybe it's time to go out of my comfort zone?


----------



## mellecyn

Most of my perfumes = no comment 
That was Hugo Boss Deep Red, Dior Hypnotic Poison, Gucci Rush, Prada Infusion d Iris, Chanel, Hermes Orange verte.

The only ones that got compliments from men were : Aquolina, Daim Blond, and The Body Shop vanilla, and Sephora Coconut (cheapos !?)
Kenzo Amour gets tons of compliments from women.


----------



## Lady Stardust

D+G Light Blue.  Direct quote from my guy the other day was "Omg you smell so sexy!"


----------



## mspera

Lately, my DBF has complimented me almost everytime I wore:  Pure Grace (Philosophy), Chanel Chance - Eau Tendre, and Viva la Juicy (Juicy Couture)


----------



## cucumber

The scents of jasmine, gardenia, and honeysuckle.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Food scents... not so much florals, and definitely not powdery scents.


----------



## scott_f

what i really love from my wifes collection

D&G light blue
versace red jeans
jean paul gualtier classique

for some reason i still like clinique happy

and im also throwing down a vote for anything vanilla

lol


----------



## boarbb

my bf likes my Anna sui Dolly girl (pink one) and the Dior addict 2


----------



## EllAva

Not sure, but I've returned perfumes my DH didn't like, most recently Gucci by Gucci.  He also does not like fruity scents or most body sprays.  He doesn't like for me to smell like "candy."


----------



## terrianne

Not sure why, but the original Mediterranean by Elizabeth Arden drove my boyfriend crazy, and when I worked in the service industry and I was wearing it, men were always telling me how amazing I smelled. Then again, some of those men were probably just being creepy, haha. Nonetheless, my boyfriend for sure loved it!


----------



## nicci404

I have not found one yet that my boyfriend likes. He seems to only comment on ones that give him headaches!

He* used* to love Jennifer Lopez - Deseo a few yrs ago and I just bought another bottle of it last month and he said it doesn't smell the same & does't like it anymore. 

Now I'm trying to find one he likes as well...


----------



## nicci404

nchid2700 said:


> My babykitten looooves D&G Light Blue!  Haha...right when I first met him, he had to spend a few weeks in jail because of a DUI...  Loooong story, but we only knew each other for 2 weeks and then off he went!  I was devastated--we were together 24/7 for those two weeks!!!  We would write each other almost daily, and I would spritz D&G on all my letters to him, since it was light, and not an "obnoxious" scent, and he said all the guys in there would be going crazy over the smell!  They would all be sniffing my letters, saying that they wish their girlfriends would wear something that smelled that good.  My baby would also sleep with my letters under his pillow at night...  Now, almost 3 years later, he still loves when I wear that fragrance, and says it reminds him of first meeting me!  Haha, not the most romantic story, but hey, everyone makes mistakes!



that is such a sweet story, it made me smile


----------



## jennyx0

D&G light blue and D&G L'Imperatrice. Those are the only perfumes that I have though lol!

My sisters boyfriend and guy friends always say that I smell better than her and she uses super sweet perfumes - stuff from Juicy, Miss Dior Cherie, Pink aqua-something and VS so she uses mine a lot!


----------



## LovesYSL

I always got a ton of compliments when I wore For Her by Narciso Rodriguez although the guy who seemed most into it asked me if I was wearing Coco Mademoiselle which is what I wear now, so either of those.


----------



## Mininana

Moschino happy fizz. Funny because I don't like it much but get lots of compliments on it.


Moschino I love love. I got quite a lot of compliments on this one too. Smells very much like D&G light blue.


Bond No. 9 Scent of peace... not so much with guys but many girls complimented this scent. 


and the same with Marc by marc jacobs rain. I get LOTS of compliments from women when wearing this one.


----------



## BlushResponse

My DH hates any perfumes or sprays that smell sweet. General rule of thumb is that if it smells sickly, or is reminiscent of food, he won't like it. He tends to prefer fresh or floral scents, which is lucky as those are my choices, too. I wear JPG Classique most of the time which apparently is rose and orchid with base notes of vanilla and softwood... I can't pick up much vanilla in it which is good. I frequently get compliments from DH when wearing it.

He also loved Viktor & Rolf's Flowerbomb on me, but sadly I was mildly allergic to it and it broke me out, so I've only used about 1/3 of the bottle. I used to also use Benefit's Maybe Baby which garnered compliments from men and women, but the fact that you could only get eau de toilette and not proper EDP put me off in the end, it smells amazing but wore off so fast on my skin.


----------



## Mininana

BlushResponse said:


> My DH hates any perfumes or sprays that smell sweet. General rule of thumb is that if it smells sickly, or is reminiscent of food, he won't like it. He tends to prefer fresh or floral scents, which is lucky as those are my choices, too. I wear JPG Classique most of the time which apparently is rose and orchid with base notes of vanilla and softwood... I can't pick up much vanilla in it which is good. I frequently get compliments from DH when wearing it.
> 
> He also loved Viktor & Rolf's Flowerbomb on me, but sadly I* was mildly allergic to it and it broke me out,* so I've only used about 1/3 of the bottle. I used to also use Benefit's Maybe Baby which garnered compliments from men and women, but the fact that you could only get eau de toilette and not proper EDP put me off in the end, it smells amazing but wore off so fast on my skin.




have you tried using it on clothing rather than on your skin?


----------



## ChiChi143

I get the most compliments on "Body by Victoria" by Victoria's Secret


----------



## piratesbooty

All of my guy friends tell me how great I smell when I wear Mary Kay Simply Cotton. It's a light and clean scent. I love it too!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The perfume I get MOST compliments on is D&G light blue.

Guys also love YSL Parisienne.


----------



## layd3k

I have four "main" perfumes: Burberry Brit; Miss Dior Cherie; Vera Wang Rock Princess; Salvatore Ferragamo Shine.
Out of all of them (I wear them on a constant basis) my dbf ALWAYS says I smell good when I wear Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Glitzerland

I get most complements when I wear Chanel chance.


----------



## qudz104

my dh loves jadore on me!


----------



## Eliza_C

I only usually wear Agent Provocateur perfume. Men tend to know what one is wearing underneath then so they can get a bit wild


----------



## Baby Boo

mmm burberry the original one.. its like in an ovllish bottle it has a vanilla smell.. im going to go checkout the coconut/vanilla by bbw i love those kinds of smells.. i recently got prada candy and dont like it at all


----------



## CocoMeow

Mmm I love Burberry Brit.. I just bought some last month! 

I have to agree on the Vanilla scents! I read through like 16 pages? Didnt see anyone post Vera Wangs Princess. Got most compliments on that me thinks.



merde111 said:


> I wear Dior's Hypnotic Poison and ALWAYS get compliments from men about it--and of course, it has vanilla as one of its base notes! Once I was at a rock show and a bad boy/guitar player was all over me...he said (I kid you not), "you smell really, really good! You smell even better than strippers! Strippers!"
> 
> HA HA! I guess that's a big compliment coming from a 'bad boy'! Be sure to test the perfume out before buying, though--some people have told me that it smells like play-doh on their skin, rather than the exotic spicy goodness it's supposed to smell like!
> 
> ...Right now, I am loving the mango-tinged Ralph Rocks (Ralph Lauren--the one in the orange bottle) for summer, but I haven't gotten any compliments on it--I just love the scent!


 
Lol funny you mention that, my SO is a "bad boy" and he is like a dog in heat when I wear Diors Hypnotic Poison. Its the only scent that drives him nutty, he smells me all day long haha. He says he can smell a woman a mile away with that scent. I bought it just for him. Im not crazy about the scent myself though.. but I think its okay. I guess this shows if you want to attract a bad boy, Diors the way to go! lol


----------



## nc.girl

I get a lot of compliments when wearing Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly.


----------



## Addicted2Glam

Most definitely Burberry Brit


----------



## Threshold

My husband loves *Red Sea* by M. Micallef, and I find most men strongly react to a discontinued, very rare & extremely spicy perfume by Roger et Gallet, called *Blue Carnation*.


----------



## resin

men always love it when i'm wearing viva la juicy by juicy couture!


----------



## Blondee178

My hubby LOVES For Her by Narcisso Rodrigues. I prefer sweeter scents but this one drives him crazy. I bought it just for him.


----------



## Threshold

I have to be careful when buying perfume because of DH's allergies - no geranium and no patchouli...  And he seems to really like spicy scents with oud and amber.  I concur.


----------



## loving_london

My boy loves Azzaro Chrome, and likes me in my Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## sleeplessbeauty

My boyfriend loves it when I wear Chanel Chance eau fraiche and Miss Dior Cherie EDP.


----------



## angelalam5

My husband loves Daisy by Marc Jacobs and Dior Addict 2, although it seems men like scents with notes of vanilla.


----------



## Megadane

nc.girl said:


> I get a lot of compliments when wearing Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly.



Me too! From both men and women it's been my staple for 11 yrs although I've recently started wearing the original Marc Jacobs perfume..that's gone over well too


----------



## nc.girl

Megadane said:


> Me too! From both men and women it's been my staple for 11 yrs although I've recently started wearing the original Marc Jacobs perfume..that's gone over well too



I'll have to check into that MJ perfume. I'm always on the lookout for a new perfume to add to my collection, even though I don't really need anymore lol.


----------



## sansandy

My DH loves Gucci Floral. I wore that on our wedding day  He also loves Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## jess236

allure chanel


----------



## Rosycheeks

Gucci Envy me


----------



## Rosycheeks

I recently got gifted Burberry Brit i believe by a friend of my brothers, i havent quite used it yet, so the name escapes me right now


----------



## Threshold

Need to add one more:  *Shanaan*  by M. Micallef...  This makes _everyone _swoon.


----------



## mirrius

Yes, there is such thing, I believe some scents just attract men. Years ago I discovered a hand cologne by mistake, not a perfume, just something cheap. Every time I used it men were sticking to me like mosquitos come to light. They were literally turning their heads and smelling towards me when they had girlfriends next to them. Once someone asked me for a date in the middle of a conference saying I smell crazy good and he could not help. Another time at a concert a guy grabbed my arm and wanted me to marry him so that he can smell me forever- he was drunk though  I have been buying bottles of it for years, I stock it afraiding it will be discontinued. It is my sacred secret, I never tell anyone. Little bit selfish about it.


----------



## mellecyn

mirrius said:


> Yes, there is such thing, I believe some scents just attract men. Years ago I discovered a hand cologne by mistake, not a perfume, just something cheap. Every time I used it men were sticking to me like mosquitos come to light. They were literally turning their heads and smelling towards me when they had girlfriends next to them. Once someone asked me for a date in the middle of a conference saying I smell crazy good and he could not help. Another time at a concert a guy grabbed my arm and wanted me to marry him so that he can smell me forever- he was drunk though  I have been buying bottles of it for years, I stock it afraiding it will be discontinued. It is my sacred secret,* I never tell anyone*. Little bit selfish about it.


Not even to us ??


----------



## VuittonsLover

Believe it or not.. Men always seem to like the cheap stuff..lol

Two Avon perfumes I have.. get the most compliments

Holiday Kiss.. which smells sorta like Christmas Tree

& another I have that smells like Ivory soap.

Men seem to like simple scents.


----------



## pinkbalenciaga

mirrius said:
			
		

> Yes, there is such thing, I believe some scents just attract men. Years ago I discovered a hand cologne by mistake, not a perfume, just something cheap. Every time I used it men were sticking to me like mosquitos come to light. They were literally turning their heads and smelling towards me when they had girlfriends next to them. Once someone asked me for a date in the middle of a conference saying I smell crazy good and he could not help. Another time at a concert a guy grabbed my arm and wanted me to marry him so that he can smell me forever- he was drunk though  I have been buying bottles of it for years, I stock it afraiding it will be discontinued. It is my sacred secret, I never tell anyone. Little bit selfish about it.



I'm intrigued. Won't you tell us puh-lease? Lol!


----------



## eurobaglady

Chanel Chance and Miss Dior Cherie but I noticed what really drives them crazy is my shampoo.


----------



## lv_forever

Hands down, pink sugar.  I don't wear it very much now, however, partly beause now I'm married and partly because *I* can't stand the smell.  People seem to love it though.


----------



## mellecyn

lv_forever said:


> Hands down, pink sugar. I don't wear it very much now, however, partly beause now I'm married and partly because *I* can't stand the smell. People seem to love it though.


Haha actually after I had read so many women saying so, I purchased it 3 years ago !! and yes got compliments from men, and yes I got sick of the strong artificial candy smell after only a few months.


----------



## lovemysavior

eurobaglady said:


> Chanel Chance and Miss Dior Cherie but I noticed what really drives them crazy is my shampoo.


OMG this is so true....my husband loves to smell my hair after I shower and let it air dry.  Especially if I have it in a bun all day and then let it loose from being pinned up.  He just melts when he smells that.


----------



## Tiare

The two scents my boyfriend has liked the best on me are Fresh Sugar Lychee and Serge Lutens Un Bois Vanille.


----------



## roundandround

Men loves scents that reminds them of food lol He bought me Cinema from Yves Saint Laurent and everytime I wear it, he kept on sniffing around


----------



## gillianna

I tried Chanel Chance on the other day and hubby said UCK---he hated it.  Everyone loves my Lush Vanilla perfume which has become my signature perfume.  I also wear alot of Jo Malone and hubby compliments me on all of them.  I wish Jo Malone would come up with a vanilla perfume.
My friend still wears Opium and I think all people near her have to say they hate this because is smells before you enter the room.


----------



## pinkmom66

Ralph Lauren Blue


----------



## kalliela

Armani Mania. Period. Creamy, sandalwood vanilla. Try this..you WILL get compliments. I love Armani Mania. If you have a hard time finding it, you can still get it off the Armani site.

Cinema also has bourbon vanilla I believe..men seem to like vanilla scents.


----------



## Acheriontop

kalliela said:
			
		

> Armani Mania. Period. Creamy, sandalwood vanilla. Try this..you WILL get compliments. I love Armani Mania. If you have a hard time finding it, you can still get it off the Armani site.
> 
> Cinema also has bourbon vanilla I believe..men seem to like vanilla scents.



I second that! Men definitely have a thing for vanilla scents. 

My BF bought me the DKNY Be Delicious Juiced perfume because he enjoyed the scent so much. 
I find that for a much younger scent, the Viva La Juicy by Juicy Couture really gets a lot of male attention. But it dries down differently. On me it becomes more sweet vanilla and sandlewood-y while on my mom, it dried down a sort of sour-sweet scent. 
I find that every time I wear the Viva La Juicy, my coworker would comment on how he loves it!


----------



## gga

A mix of Guerlain Spiriteuse Double Vanille on my wrists with Marc Atlan Petite Mort on my neck seems to net a near-constant male attention, at least for me.  I wore the combo to a fundraising event and stopped counting at around 50 or so hugs.  And the funny part was that these were often multiple hugs.  The first would be a standard air kiss kind of thing, but after that, I kept getting more enthusiastic repeat hugs.  One guy even apologized and said he was only doing it so he could smell me.  I cracked up.

Mostly, the combo makes my husband crazy, which is why I'm willing to wear it, since I love SDV, but I'm not so fond of PM.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Light Blue D&G ... I ripped him off with this smell..lol!


----------



## CountryGlamour

My husband likes Dior Poison, and I do have some, but it is so over the top.


----------



## ByeKitty

I prefer spicier, more edgy scents, like the older Chanels and Diors, while my man loves super sweet perfume... He bought me Coco Mademoiselle as a nice in-between and I love that one too!


----------



## MJDaisy

i know a guy that goes CRAZY for D&G light blue. it's kind of funny how much he loves it.

i also get compliments on the more sugary scents i have...like burberry brit red & viva la juicy.


----------



## saban

For me I get the most compliments with either Flowerbomb or Laila.


----------



## Miss Maryland

Bvlgari Jasmine Noir -- the most compliments I've ever received.

Several people have mentioned Coco and Coco Mademoiselle -- I agree men are drawn to those.

Marc Jacobs Oh, Lola (but not the Lola), at least on me the Oh, Lola is better and lasts for hours.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My DH likes Narcisso Rodriguez for Her and Child.


----------



## Aimgrrrl

I used to wear Casmir by Chopard, and got soooo many compliments on it. It seems to no longer be available in the US, and I haven't yet checked internationally. I miss it terribly, as it was an amazing blend of vanilla, musk, spice. I used to be stopped on the street regularly by men to ask what it was so they could buy for their wives. It was nice in the bottle and on a swatch, but something about it mixed with my body chemistry to make magic. 

The closest I've found to it is Dior Hypnotic Poison, which is similar-ish, but not the same. It doesn't quite have the depth and staying power. But then, I've rarely found a modern perfume with the staying power of the old ones. All those nasty carcinogenic chemicals really kept the fragrance from fading.


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Aimgrrrl said:
			
		

> I used to wear Casmir by Chopard, and got soooo many compliments on it. It seems to no longer be available in the US, and I haven't yet checked internationally. I miss it terribly, as it was an amazing blend of vanilla, musk, spice. I used to be stopped on the street regularly by men to ask what it was so they could buy for their wives. It was nice in the bottle and on a swatch, but something about it mixed with my body chemistry to make magic.
> 
> The closest I've found to it is Dior Hypnotic Poison, which is similar-ish, but not the same. It doesn't quite have the depth and staying power. But then, I've rarely found a modern perfume with the staying power of the old ones. All those nasty carcinogenic chemicals really kept the fragrance from fading.



Correction: it's available on amazon and other locations, but reviews overwhelmingly suggest it is old stock from the early 90s and the fragrance has turned. Still hunting high and low for it new. If you see it anywhere, please pm me.


----------



## windchimes

Miss Maryland said:


> Bvlgari Jasmine Noir -- the most compliments I've ever received.
> 
> Several people have mentioned Coco and Coco Mademoiselle -- I agree men are drawn to those.
> 
> Marc Jacobs Oh, Lola (but not the Lola), at least on me the Oh, Lola is better and lasts for hours.



I love Jasmine Noir!!  My husband seems to really like Coco Mademoiselle--  He really likes some of the more fruity ones I have (Coach Poppy, etc), though those aren't my favorite.  Figures!


----------



## pond23

Philosophy Falling in Love


----------



## InimitableD

The one that my fiancé seems to love the most is DKNY Golden Delicious.

Personally, I like it a lot, but I'm getting kind of sick of it.  I've been starting to stray to my other perfumes lately, especially the more summery scents.


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Aimgrrrl said:
			
		

> The closest I've found to it is Dior Hypnotic Poison, which is similar-ish, but not the same. It doesn't quite have the depth and staying power. But then, I've rarely found a modern perfume with the staying power of the old ones. All those nasty carcinogenic chemicals really kept the fragrance from fading.



Ironically, after posting this I went to a meeting with two men. I walked into the room and sat down, fairly close to both of them and they both immediately said "oh my god what are you wearing? It smells incredible!" it was the Dior Hypnotic Poison. They both had to come over and smell it up close. I don't flatter myself that it was anything but the perfume, as they're both gay.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I started wearing Burberry Body a few weeks ago and have gotten so many compliments from men. One was even sniffing me on the elevator!


----------



## janice

Flowerbomb
Womanity
Alien
Eau de Merveilles


----------



## lolitablue

Bond No. 9 - Aston Park


----------



## dollybelle

Definitely Chanel Mademoiselle. I do not stop getting comments about it!!


----------



## ehy210

Chloe Chloe.


----------



## scott_f

as a guy

two of my favorites that my wife wears are D&G light blue and red door by elizabeth arden


----------



## Serareth

One more for Eau de Merveilles.
Also, Dior's Dune.


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

Whenever I wear Ghost I always get compliments without fail. 

More expensive favourite is Dior Hypnotic Poison. No idea what it is about that smell but it's amazing.


----------



## Roe

Dior Addict Blue


----------



## beauty k addict

exclamation by coty for me from ages ago lol


----------



## Wilmaerika

Dior Poison, Chanel Coco Mademoiselle, Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy and Thierry Mugler Angel are the ones I get the most compliments with.


----------



## BagsRLoVe

I've gotten the most comments on D & G light blue for sure. Once my friends boyfriend commented on how amazing it was & she went and bought it the next week lol. Also have gotten comments on L de Lolita Lempicka (which smells very candy like to me.. can't really stand it anymore) The ones I've never been commented on is probably Burberry Brit and Burberry Body. I really love the Brit too


----------



## Slavisa

My husband goes crazy for the Ralph Lauren in the blue bottle.


----------



## whatscute

Hmm I'm far more likely to get complimented by a guy on my hair fragrance than actual perfume. There should be a spinoff: Shampoos/Conditioners guys like


----------



## loves

nothing heavy. chanel eau premiere gets the best response

annick goutal eau de charlotte was pretty well received

serge lutens encens et lavande was a hit too


----------



## s.s.m

whatscute said:


> Hmm I'm far more likely to get complimented by a guy on my hair fragrance than actual perfume. There should be a spinoff: Shampoos/Conditioners guys like



I love hair fragrance! but my hair seems to lose it's shampoo smell rather quickly so I'm always looking for strongly scented shampoos  
Can i ask what shampoo you use?


----------



## whatscute

s.s.m said:


> I love hair fragrance! but my hair seems to lose it's shampoo smell rather quickly so I'm always looking for strongly scented shampoos
> Can i ask what shampoo you use?



I use Body Shop Banana shampoo and conditioner  They smell really good and banana is the third and second ingredient, respectively

Also Lush Big Shampoo from time to time, but the smell isn't anything special


----------



## honu

I've always gotten compliments from men (and women) when I wear LaVanila's Pure Vanilla fragrance.


----------



## bonjourErin

For my mother she said it was Balenciaga 

For me... Both Vera Wang and Christian Dior miss Dior cherie


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I've had loads of compliments when wearing Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## MINXLASH

I've always been obsessed with fragrance, I started wearing since i was only 11! I find that men are always most attracted to fresh smell rather than deep, musky smell.  From my experience men really likes Issey Miyake and Guerlain Mandarin orange.  They are both pretty fresh and citrusy.


----------



## ladysingingsoul

My boyfriend goes nuts over Bottega's new perfume. Like absolutely nuts. hahaha.


----------



## Borse1224

ladysingingsoul said:
			
		

> My boyfriend goes nuts over Bottega's new perfume. Like absolutely nuts. hahaha.



Which one? Is it a good for day?


----------



## Midge S

Mr. Midge loves the smell of the Argan oil I use on my hair. He never metioned scent before - ever - until I started using it.


----------



## silentmoment

I have great responses from wearing Britney Spears Curious!!!!


----------



## usurp1

hahah anything FOOD related!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ it's very decent ! It will be my favorite for the next month


----------



## femmefatal

Aimgrrrl said:


> Correction: it's available on amazon and other locations, but reviews overwhelmingly suggest it is old stock from the early 90s and the fragrance has turned. Still hunting high and low for it new. If you see it anywhere, please pm me.


http://www.scentiments.com/Product/SkuInfo.aspx?id=92886


----------



## chinableu

Opium.

You almost need a bat to beat off both men and women when wearing it.

:giggles:


----------



## coconutsboston

s.s.m said:


> I love hair fragrance! but my hair seems to lose it's shampoo smell rather quickly so I'm always looking for strongly scented shampoos
> Can i ask what shampoo you use?



What guys notice in my experience have been: Victoria's Secret Amber Musk, or Aveda Shampure.  My hair typically loses its fragrance ASAP, but those two without a doubt draw in the men-folk for some reason.


----------



## Aimgrrrl

femmefatal said:


> http://www.scentiments.com/Product/SkuInfo.aspx?id=92886



Thank you thank you thank you!!!
They're out of stock on the eau de parfum, but I've signed up for notification. I really appreciate the heads-up. This is my favorite perfume of all time.


----------



## femmefatal

Aimgrrrl said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!!!
> They're out of stock on the eau de parfum, but I've signed up for notification. I really appreciate the heads-up. This is my favorite perfume of all time.



Np. It says they have the Eau de parfum in the 1.7 and 3.4 ounce, but they are sold out of the tester and the mini. I actually bought some after reading your review and it smells like a sexy, warm, spicy, vanilla with a bit of musk on me. It's very subtle. I haven't worn it out, so no compliments as of yet. When you get it you'll have to let me know if it is the same as when you first used it.


----------



## trueblue101

Hands down, Amarige by Givenchy.


----------



## s3raph1nas

I've had several guys compliment me on the Chloè EDP.


----------



## oldonetwo

Does anyone remember Tigress by Faberge, it was a man magnet back in the 70's, people still talk about it.


----------



## thisgreycat

oldonetwo said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember Tigress by Faberge, it was a man magnet back in the 70's, people still talk about it.



Yes! I bought a vintage decant of this a while back.. would happily buy a full bottle.


----------



## thisgreycat

Lanvin Arpege in parfum form or EDP (not the more recent reformulations, ick) has probably got me the most compliments. 

At one stage I wore it an awful lot... I am rationing now.   I don't have a single signature fragrance but this is definitely one of them.


----------



## StylishFarmer

I used to get men sniffing me, yes sniffing me when I would wear Cerrutti 1881 pour femme. Then, they changed the formulation and the perfume lost the X factor. I now wear Lovely by SJP and I get compliments from women!


----------



## inhisboxers

Issey Miyake L'eau D'issey - original scent. 

There's something about that scent he loves & buys it for me LOL


----------



## platinum_girly

My man absolutely adores Gloria by Cacharel and Hypnotic poison by Dior.


----------



## Storm Spirit

The OH likes Gucci Envy Me.


----------



## clu13

It all depends on your chemistry, but I get compliments on Elie Saab - men and women.


----------



## frankich

hy, I was looking for a gift for my boyfriend, we have our first anniversary soon, and I had no idea what would I buy him and then I found this page Best Men's Cologne. I just adore Acqua di Gio and Noir and now I can't decide which one is better. What do you think?


----------



## fendifemale

Before Prescriptives gave "Flirt" the ax I almost couldn't walk the mall without multiple men stopping me and complimenting my smell. After that I moved on to VS "Halo" which also became discontinued. Those are the 2 Ive had the most success with when it comes to the opposite sex.


----------



## MJDaisy

my boyfriend loves kate spade twirl and calvin klein shock


----------



## tatertot

Bobbi Brown Beach, my husband loves it and can't get enough when I wear it. He says it reminds him of all of the good smells and memories of our times at the lake shore and when we'd traveled to tropical places.


----------



## BeautyandGlam

From the experience of selling perfume and talking back and forth with customers the favorites in terms of boyfriends being a fan seem to be J'Adore and Ralph Romance!


----------



## KaseyHK

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## laviedetaylor

I have a ton of perfume (Chanel, YSL, Dior), but my boyfriend has only complimented on one - a $2,99 bottle of Marykate and Ashley perfume (the Two/One collection) purchased at a discount store. Lol!!


----------



## charleston-mom

silentmoment said:


> I have great responses from wearing Britney Spears Curious!!!!



Ha ha!  I do too!  Although I will never in a million years admit wearing it!  I always say I can't remember when I get compliments.

Another one men love is Belle de Opium, but it's discontinued. It also doesn't last as long as some others. But men love it.


----------



## shoegal27

Susan Owens Child perfume. Jenny Garth says it drives men crazy.


----------



## pinkfeet

femmefatal said:


> Np. It says they have the Eau de parfum in the 1.7 and 3.4 ounce, but they are sold out of the tester and the mini. I actually bought some after reading your review and it smells like a sexy, warm, spicy, vanilla with a bit of musk on me. It's very subtle. I haven't worn it out, so no compliments as of yet. When you get it you'll have to let me know if it is the same as when you first used it.



CVS has this on clearance for 32? for the large bottle if anyone is still looking for it. 
Casmir that is.


----------



## [coco]

Yes Coco Mademoiselle is a hit!


----------



## beastofthefields

Chukita said:


> I always get compliments when I wear a perfume called Sexual.



Lol, I dont suppose this was meant to be funny.....but cracked me up!!! xxxxx

Had visions of a sexy woman in leopard skin going Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## beastofthefields

Zzuliyta said:


> hmm, would you wear a scent you dont particularly like but your SO or DH loves??


What about pure vanilla essence? My Mum's got a huge jar in her baking cupboard....would that work? xxxx


----------



## beastofthefields

eurobaglady said:


> Chanel Chance and Miss Dior Cherie but I noticed what really drives them crazy is my shampoo.



whats your shampoo?? Pray tell..... xxx


----------



## beastofthefields

nicci404 said:


> that is such a sweet story, it made me smile



Yeah, the d&g light blue DUI story was WELL sweet!! I think I'm going to buy a bottle!! Bought it yrs ago & loved it but when I finished it I fancied a change but its been about 5 years so might buy it again!! Xx


----------



## Cffl

I'm a guy and love when a woman wears anything from L'Occitane. Every one of their scents has such a pure scent, unlike many others that seem to have an underlying synthetic or alcohol smell.


----------



## pmburk

My husband loves Chanel No. 5. I find it far too powdery on me, but I do wear it sometimes just because he loves it so much.

I've always heard that men prefer vanilla fragrances.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Classique by jean Paul gaultier
Lolita lempicka


----------



## lolakitten

My husband's all time favourites on me are tied between Chanel No.5 & Creed Fleurs du Bulgarie.


----------



## LVnewbie80

Lancôme Miracle never fails to attract my attention. Seductive!


----------



## perlefine

The most compliments I ever got about a fragrance from men was Armani White (discontinued), this wasn't so special more like a fresh scent but I do wished I could get another bottle.


----------



## Citruspeel

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Classique by jean Paul gaultier
> Lolita lempicka



My husband loves Classique as well. Also this cheapie purple Hallie Berry one.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Citruspeel said:


> My husband loves Classique as well. Also this cheapie purple Hallie Berry one.



All men love classique I think lol it's like a man magnet


----------



## Citruspeel

KrissieNO.5 said:


> All men love classique I think lol it's like a man magnet



Definitely something sexy about it. Not just the bottle


----------



## Bernielove

My boyfriend loves Chanel blue, so do I


----------



## AuthenticChanel

lvpiggy said:


> So I discovered something very interesting about this subject . . . I looked up a few of the most frequently mentioned fragrances in this thread on the Fragrance Foundation's website, and discovered that most of the popular ones seem to fit into one of 2 sub-categories. Considering that there are 14 main categories each with 4 subcategories that is kind of crazy, no?
> 
> *Woody Oriental - Fresh:
> *
> 
> Thierry Mugler - Angel
> Aquolina - Pink Sugar
> Viktor & Rolf - Flowerbomb
> Harajuku Lovers - G
> Lolita - Lempicka
> Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy
> Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle
> Chanel - Chance
> *Floral - Crisp:
> *
> 
> D&G - Light Blue
> D&G - Rose the One
> Chanel - Chance Eau Tendre
> Davidoff - Cool Water
> Dior - J'adore
> Monyette Paris





That's amazing!! Good work there


----------



## AuthenticChanel

beastofthefields said:


> What about pure vanilla essence? My Mum's got a huge jar in her baking cupboard....would that work? xxxx



Lol!


----------



## AuthenticChanel

mirrius said:


> Yes, there is such thing, I believe some scents just attract men. Years ago I discovered a hand cologne by mistake, not a perfume, just something cheap. Every time I used it men were sticking to me like mosquitos come to light. They were literally turning their heads and smelling towards me when they had girlfriends next to them. Once someone asked me for a date in the middle of a conference saying I smell crazy good and he could not help. Another time at a concert a guy grabbed my arm and wanted me to marry him so that he can smell me forever- he was drunk though  I have been buying bottles of it for years, I stock it afraiding it will be discontinued. It is my sacred secret, I never tell anyone. Little bit selfish about it.



Yes I'm in the same boat as the other members!! Please tell us!!!!!!! Sharing is caring ~ =P


----------



## Cheetah7

Dolce and Gabanna The One Rose.  My hubby loves this on me although for myself I prefer my Dior J'adore.


----------



## mcoco

My boyfriend enjoys D&G Light Blue, Versace Bright Crystal and VS Pure Seduction. Gourmet scents are not up his alley.


----------



## aspiring

Mac's turquatic fetches the most compliments for me!


----------



## lolitablue

Hermes Rosa Ikebana
and Bond No 9 Astor Place - Never fail!!


----------



## bella601

My man likes Beyonce heat


----------



## sparkle_n_shine

My husband smelled a sample of Versace Bright Crystal that I got from Sephora and immediately took me to Macy's to buy some. Mind you, he's very frugal and would normally choke at the thought of spending almost $100 on a bottle of perfume, so when he slapped the cash on the counter without flinching, I knew it was meant to be


----------



## Jasmine K.

Miracle, Romance by Ralph Lauren, Twilight Woods, and Pink Sugar Sensual.


----------



## codextooth

Anyone smelled the YSL L'Homme Parfum Intense recently? I think it smells divine.... and hot.


----------



## purseprincess32

Issey Miyake-L'Eau d'Issey 
YSL-Opium
Chanel-Chance
Tiffany-Truste Blue
Michael Kors-Island


----------



## Tiare

My fiancé's two favorites on me: Fresh Sugar Lychee and Kenzo Amour.

He has hated or been neutral to nearly everything else, from Givenchy Hot Couture to  $250 bottles of Arquiste L'Etrog.

In a similar vein, I finally upgraded him to Givenchy Pi from RL Polo Red.

Making progress!


----------



## Pearlyjam

I got a sample of Hanae Mori Butterfly from Sephora and it is the only fragrance that my boyfriend has complimented me on. With that being said it was too strong for me.


----------



## Sugarstained

The two that the manfriend seems to love the most on me:
Tom Ford - Oud Wood
Narciso Rodriguez - For Her


----------



## LoVeinLA

Chanel allure


----------



## hanyhoney9

My husband loves Princess by Vera Wang, Versace Bright Crystal, Lancôme Miracle... but the no 1 favourite fragrance of all has got to be Burberry by Burberry London. Used it on our first date; the rest as they say, is history


----------



## jmcadon

I always get compliments from men when I wear Chanel #5...always!


----------



## crimson22

I've been wearing Victoria by Victoria's Secret and my husband has complimented me on it numerous times. Maybe he recognises the scent because I bought it on our honeymoon.


----------



## InflightGoddess

D&G Light Blue, Versace Light Crystal and l'eau par kenzo pour femme


----------



## kae502

Boyfriend by Kate Walsh. Many many complements from random men.


----------



## StopHammertime

Anything with vanilla.
I have a LOT of high end perfumes, but the one my bf likes the most is the cheap Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy. If I want to get some I just have to spritz it on and wait LOL [tmi, I'm sure ]


----------



## kristina111

Hi there, I am searching for a fragrance that will drive men crazy, sth flowery and sweet. So far I love Flowerbomb, Dior Addict Eau Fraiche and tried a few YSL fragrances xoxo


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## Misunderstood

Hermes Rose Ikebana


----------



## madamefifi

The two I wear that get me the most compliments are Romance by Ralph Lauren and Allure by Chanel.


----------



## Freckles1

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Coco Noir




This. Hot hot hot


----------



## Freckles1

Hermes elixer is amazing too


----------



## cooper1

Viktor & Rolf FLOWERBOMB.

(Edit: ooops sorry! I see that now in your thread opener. Duh! But it is the ultimate in yummy & men are always saying "what IS that?!")


----------



## cooper1

Also D&G "LIGHT BLUE".


----------



## misscocktail

Angel by Thierry Mugler.


----------



## blissedthistle

Herve Leger Paris.


----------



## uhpharm01

Fendi Fan di


----------



## randr21

Calyx


----------



## Schefflera

I think the one scent my husband has complimented is Reincarnate shampoo from Lush. 

He's not a perfume person.


----------



## SummerMango

cooper1 said:


> Viktor & Rolf FLOWERBOMB.
> 
> (Edit: ooops sorry! I see that now in your thread opener. Duh! But it is the ultimate in yummy & men are always saying "what IS that?!")




Ahhhh my most favorite perfume. My husband loves it on me &#128150;&#128150;


----------



## BigPurseSue

DH's favorites are Pacifica French Lilac and Chloe'. Both smell too heavy to me. Upside is that the Pacifica fragrance is low-cost ($22 for 1 oz. bottle), all-natural, vegan-friendly, and always available at Sephora. I have not, alas, been able to get him to take a fancy to the Chanel Chance fragrances which are my favorites.


----------



## hanyhoney9

My husband loves Burberry London, Vera Wang Princess, The Body Shop Raspberry (don't think they make this anymore), Chloe & Lancome Midnight Rose... i reckon its all the vanilla in it!


----------



## baglover1973

victorias secret heavenly angel.  MEN love it.


----------



## staryskies

I get a lot of compliments on jadore dior


----------



## msdiene

An old school one...Chloe Narcisse.  I didn't believe it when my college roommate told me years ago that men love this perfume, but I broke down and bought a bottle and she was right!  A little goes a long way with this one.


----------



## karman

I've gotten lots of compliments on J'adore Dior. It was one of my first perfumes and I wore it when DH and I just started dating. Then when I finished my bottle, I went onto other perfumes. about 8 years afte rmy initial bottle I bought another one, and DH immediately commented on how it was I was wearing the perfume he loved from when we were first together. 

Besides him, I've had other people tell me that I smell amazing!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle always seems to be a hit for me.


----------



## Coocho

Armani Mania was the most complemented perfume
But my husband always notices when I wear Chanel N5 in parfum (the real stuff) - he never remembers what it is and each time after I aply it he goes crazy:
mmm... mmmm...you smell so nice! what is it?

=) the man has taste


----------



## Miss89

lorihmatthews said:


> Chanel Coco Mademoiselle always seems to be a hit for me.



I agree .. Men just love chanel


----------



## deelovej

Bottega Veneta Eau de Parfum


----------



## Kfoorya2

I would say bond 9 musk


----------



## KaseyHK

viva la juicy & burberry brit


----------



## Hurrem1001

Chanel Coco Madamoiselle is a perfume that has always got me lots of compliments. I get compliments when I'm wearing others, but that one seems to be a real winner!


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Hermes Un Jardin Su Le Toit
Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom

And oddly enough, the Escada series (sexy graffiti, Ibiza hippie) and Tommy Girl -which I personally love as I have great perfume memories associated with them, but am aware that they are generally regarded as quite juvenile scents! Well even Luca Turin likes Tommy Girl


----------



## Zsazsab33

Salvatore Ferragamo signorina misteriosa eau de parfum


----------



## s3raph1nas

(Not sure if I've posted here before. EDIT: I have. Oh well!)

I've gotten SO many compliments from guys when I wear the Chloé EDP. It's been my signature perfume for years and I think I'll keep it that way!


----------



## chloehandbags

Vintage formula Giorgio Beverly Hills, bizarrely enough and (to a lesser extent) vintage Beautiful by Estee Lauder*.

Either that, or if I'm wearing no fragrance.

I have found that, if men are attracted to you and/or your natural scent, they seem to think you are wearing perfume when you aren't wearing any.

This may work the other way around, as well, I'm not sure?


* The Beautiful was my mum's. 

No idea what the reformulations are like?

However, most modern, less expensive (including most designer, these days), fragrances just smell like flat, overly sweet, chemicals, to me; so, I don't tend to wear them.

I think, at this point, you would probably have to spend a lot (maybe $300+?) to get a quality, multi-layered perfume, made from natural oils and in fact, with all the restrictions/banning of ingredients, even then I wonder what they can actually, legally, make now?


----------



## chloehandbags

coachlover1000 said:


> Chanel Coco Madamoiselle is a perfume that has always got me lots of compliments. I get compliments when I'm wearing others, but that one seems to be a real winner!



I quite like (regular) Coco, but my boyfriend doesn't seem to like it that much.

I think it's more one to impress other women, rather than men.

On me, anyway!


----------



## luxery baby

I have tons of perfume and usually wear one of my LV perfumes but what I get complimented on most is Ariana Grandes perfume. The first one she released.


----------



## pjhm

Opium!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

BagLuver said:


> Men go crazy when I wear Warm Vanilla Sugar lotion from Bath & Body Works!


Indeed! For some reason vanilla appeals to men and they've told me so. I purchase the oil and add it to lotion.


----------



## hilsa9e9

Try women flavor perfume. But if you don't have any idea about perfume, then see the link to get the reviews of women perfumes.


----------



## Aerdem

Clinique happy heart. Dates have absolutely no chance when I wear this


----------



## rutabaga

IME men don't like perfumes that smell like food (including vanilla) or overly strong white florals. I think they like fragrances that remind them of me - I've been wearing Stella by Stella McCartney for years and someone recently pointed out that I smelled the same. So Stella will forever remind him of me


----------



## coniglietta

My bf told me I smelled good when I wore Acqua di Parma rosa nobile. He also liked the original Prada candy.


----------

